# Caves of Chaos (Group 1, PF) - IC



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

Starting an IC/RG thread for the Caves of Chaos. All players need to make their first post a character sheet post and after everyone has checked in I will start the game.

*Players:*
 @renau1g 
 @Rhydius 
 @rangerjohn 
 @Disposable Hero 
 @mfloyd3 

HM

[sblock=Houserule]
To open up these caves a bit here are a couple house rules related to squares on the map. 

  Half squares (1/2sqs) will be marked with a blue dot on the battlemap. 

Any square marked with a red dot will be counted as difficult terrain.

A black dot will mean impassable (even if you can see some of the square).

Characters count 1/2sqs normally when the wish to move on the battlemap.

Small characters may stand and fight normally in 1/2sqs.

Medium characters may stand and fight from 1/2sqs but count as if  squeezing -4 to attack and AC; as the wall is closer to them and they  don't make full swings or have room to dodge). 

This should open up the corridors a little.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 5, 2012)

Map Tracker...

I wish to thank  weem  for the great Caves of Chaos maps we will be using.

Don't go here unless you want to ruin all the great surprises. Go if you are a DM it is well worth it.


Also thank him yourself Here

__________________________________________________


Caves Explored:

A - unexplored
B - unexplored
C - unexplored
D - current location
E - unexplored 
F - unexplored
G - unexplored
H - unexplored
I - unexplored
J - unexplored
K - unexplored

*Links:*
Goblin statue

____________________________________________

[sblock=Loot]
Equipment Divide:

- wand of cure light wounds (25 charges) to Dorian
- wand of cure light wounds (25 charges) to Belthasar
- potion of Stabilize to Kara
- potion of Stabilize to Cididien
- Flask of Acid to Belthasar
- Flask of Acid to Dorian
- Flask Alchemists' Fire to Kara
- Flask Alchemists' Fire to Cididien
- Crowbar to Quentin
- Hammer to Quentin
- 3 iron spikes Quentin
- Upgrade one party member's pack to Masterwork- Cididien

750gp worth of gear in goblin common room:

Cid
Dorian
Kara
Balthasar

Chieftain's chest
- 7,132cp
- 2,345sp
- 229gp
- small sack with
-- 23 flawed gems (1gp each)
-- 2 garnets (20gp each)
-- gold holy symbol of Desna (100gp)
-- jade necklace (60gp)
-- masterwork manacles and key [/sblock]

[sblock=Quentin Thorsin]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Paladin
Level: 2
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Heironeous[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18
DEX: 13
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 12
CHA: 14[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 29 = [1d10=20] + 4 (CON) + 3 (Toughness) + 2 (Paladin)
AC: 17 = 10 + 6 (Breatplate) + 1 (DEX)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 6 (Breastplate)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +2 = +2 (Paladin)
CMB: +6 = +4 (STR) + 2 (BAB)
CMD: 17 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 2 (BAB)
Fort: +7 = +3 (Paladin) + 2 (CON) + 2 (divine grace)
Reflex: +4 = +0 (Paladin) + 1 (DEX) + 2 (divine grace) + 1 (Deft Dodger)
Will: +7 = +3 (Paladin) + 1 (WILL) + 2 (divine grace) + 1 (Indomitable Faith)
Speed: 20'/30'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 00%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Earth Breaker(melee): +7 = +2 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (MW)/ DMG = 2d6+6(B), CRIT 20x3

Earth Breaker(melee/PA): +5 = +2 (BAB) + 4 (STR) + 1 (MW) - 2 (PA)/ DMG = 2d6+9(S), CRIT 20x3

Javelin(ranged): +3 = +2 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d6+4(P), CRIT 20x2, Range: 30 ft.

Dagger(ranged): +3 = +2 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2, Range: 10 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Humans get a +2 to one ability score of their choice.

Medium: Humans are medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Humans have the base speed of 30 feet.

Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional skill rank at each additinal level.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Weapon and Armor Proficiencyaladins are proficient with all  simple and martial, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light),  and with shields (except tower shields).


Aura of Good (Ex): The power of an paladin's aura of good is equal to his paladin level.


Detect Evil (Sp): At will, an paladin can use detect evil, as the spell.  A paladin, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual  within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning the strength of  its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on one  individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other  object or individual within range.


Smite Evil (Su): Once per day, an paladin can call out to the good  powers to crush the forces of evil. As a swift action, the paladin  chooses one target within sight to smite. If this target is evil, the  paladin adds his Charisma bonus on his attack rolls and adds his paladin  level on all damage rolls made against the target of his smite. If the  target of the smite good is an outsider with the good subtype, a  evil-aligned dragon, or an undead creature, the bonus to damage on the  first successful attack increases to 2 points of damage per level the  paladin possesses. Regardless of the target, smite evil attacks  automatically bypass any DR the creature might possess.


In addition, while smite evil is in effect, the paladin gains a  deflection bonus equal to his Charisma modifier to his AC against  attacks made by the target of the smite. If the paladin targets a  creature that is not evil, the smite is wasted with no effect.


The smite evil effect remains until the target of the smite is dead of  the next time the paladin rests and regains his uses of this ability. At  4th level, and at every three levels thereafter, the paladin may smite  evil one additional time per day, to a maximum of seven times per day at  19th level[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human- Toughness- +3 to HP and +1 to HP on every level beyond 3rd.
1st lvl- Power Attack- Trade attack bonus for damage bonus.

Traits:
a) Deft Dodger: +1 on Reflex saves.
b) Indomitable Faith: +1 on Will saves.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 06 = [2 (Paladin) + 00 (INT)] x 02 (LvL) + 02 (Skilled) + 00 (Paladin)
Max Ranks: 02 
ACP: -4

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
-03 = Acrobatics            +01  +00  +0 +00  -4 DEX
+00 = Appraise              +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+02 = Bluff                 +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Climb                 +04  +01  +0 +00  -4 STR
+07 = Diplomacy             +02  +02  +3 +00     CHA
+02 = Disguise              +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
-03 = Escape Artist         +01  +00  +0 +00  -4 DEX
-03 = Fly                   +01  +00  +0 +00  -4 DEX
+02 = Handle Animal^        +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+05 = Heal                  +01  +01  +3 +00     WIS
+02 = Intimidate            +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Know:Nobility^        +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+04 = Know:Religion^        +00  +01  +3 +00     INT
+01 = Perception            +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+02 = Perform:_____         +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Profession^:_____     +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
-04 = Ride                  +01  +00  +0 +00  -5 DEX
+01 = Sense Motive          +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+04 = Spellcraft^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
-03 = Stealth               +01  +01  +3 +00  -4 DEX
+01 = Survival              +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+00 = Swim                  +04  +00  +0 +00  -4 STR
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
None Yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                      Cost        Weight
Breastplate                     200   gp     40 lbs
Earth Breaker,mw              340   gp     14 lbs
Javelins (3)                    3   gp      6 lbs
Dagger                          2   gp      1 lb
Ioun Torch                     75   gp      - lbs
Backpack                        2   gp      2 lbs
-Bedroll                         .5 gp      5 lbs 
-Trail Rations (2)              1   gp      2 lbs
-Waterskin                      1   gp      4 lbs
-Flint and Steel                1   gp      - lbs
-Rope, Hemp (50 ft.)            1   gp     10 lbs      
 
                     Total weight carried: 74 lbs
```
Total spent: 326.5

GP: 450
SP: 0
CP: 0

Carrying Capacity:
light- 0-100 lbs
medium- 101-200 lbs
heavy- 201-300 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 210
Hair Color: Light Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Fair
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Quentin grew up in his father's shadow, even though  by age 16 he towered over him, Sir Gregor Thorsin. He served him as a  squire and followed him to tournament after tournament until finally his  father was defeated. 

He spent the next several years keeping his father out of chains. Since  his defeat he had become a violent drunkard and resorted to stealing and  cheating to earn his next bit of coin. It was in this time of great  stress that the young Quentin began to faintly hear the calling of  Heironous. His father did teach him the basics of combat and he had a  strong back from his days carrying his father's equipment, equipment  that the young Quentin had stored in a safe place.

His training began shortly after reaching one of Heironeous' temples. A  middle-aged priest named Aiden Gais took Quentin as his student. Feeding  both his stomach and his mind. Shaping him into the man he is today.  Someone that knows the difference between right and wrong. Also that  there is a thin line distinguishing the two.

He travels now wearing his father's old chainmail and wielding his father's earth breaker.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class: Paladin(favored)
BAB: +1 to +2
Fort: +2 to +3
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +2 to +3
Feat: none
Class Features: divine grace, lay on hands
HP: 13 = [1d10=10 + 2 (CON) + 1 (FC)] +16 (Old Total) = 29 (new total)
Skill Ranks: +03 = [+02 (Class) + 01 (misc)] + 03 (Old Total) = 06 (new total)
Skills: +2 Diplomacy, +1 Heal
Favored Class Bonus: +1 HP[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 5, 2012)

[sblock=Quentin Thorsin]
[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Paladin
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common
Deity: Heironeous[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 18
DEX: 13
CON: 14
INT: 10
WIS: 12
CHA: 14[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 16 = [1d10=10] + 2 (CON) + 3 (Toughness) + 1 (Paladin)
AC: 17 = 10 + 6 (Breatplate) + 1 (DEX)
AC Touch: 11 = 10 + 1 (DEX)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 6 (Breastplate)
INIT: +1 = +1 (DEX)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Paladin)
CMB: +5 = +4 (STR) + 1 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = 10 + 4 (STR) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (BAB)
Fort: +4 = +2 (Paladin) + 2 (CON)
Reflex: +2 = +0 (Paladin) + 1 (DEX) + 1 (Deft Dodger)
Will: +4 = +2 (Paladin) + 1 (WILL) + 1 (Indomitable Faith)
Speed: 20'/30'
Damage Reduction: None
Spell Resistance: None
Spell Failure: 25%[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Earth Breaker(melee): +5 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 2d6+4(S), CRIT 20x3

Earth Breaker(melee/PA): +4 = +1 (BAB) + 4 (STR)/ DMG = 2d6+7(S), CRIT 20x3

Javelin(ranged): +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d6+4(P), CRIT 20x2, Range: 30 ft.

Dagger(ranged): +2 = +1 (BAB) + 1 (DEX)/ DMG = 1d4+4(S), CRIT 19-20x2, Range: 10 ft.[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Humans get a +2 to one ability score of their choice.

Medium: Humans are medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

Normal Speed: Humans have the base speed of 30 feet.

Bonus Feat: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

Skilled: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional skill rank at each additinal level.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Weapon and Armor Proficiency: Anti-Paladins are proficient with all simple and martial, with all types of armor (heavy, medium, and light), and with shields (except tower shields).


Aura of Good (Ex): The power of an paladin's aura of good is equal to his paladin level.


Detect Evil (Sp): At will, an paladin can use detect evil, as the spell. A paladin, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning the strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. While focusing on one individual or object, the paladin does not detect evil in any other object or individual within range.


Smite Good (Su): Once per day, an paladin can call out to the good powers to crush the forces of evil. As a swift action, the paladin chooses one target within sight to smite. If this target is evil, the paladin adds his Charisma bonus on his attack rolls and adds his paladin level on all damage rolls made against the target of his smite. If the target of the smite good is an outsider with the good subtype, a evil-aligned dragon, or an undead creature, the bonus to damage on the first successful attack increases to 2 points of damage per level the paladin possesses. Regardless of the target, smite evil attacks automatically bypass any DR the creature might possess.


In addition, while smite evil is in effect, the paladin gains a deflection bonus equal to his Charisma modifier to his AC against attacks made by the target of the smite. If the paladin targets a creature that is not evil, the smite is wasted with no effect.


The smite evil effect remains until the target of the smite is dead of the next time the paladin rests and regains his uses of this ability. At 4th level, and at every three levels thereafter, the paladin may smite evil one additional time per day, to a maximum of seven times per day at 19th level[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats & Traits]
Human- Toughness- +3 to HP and +1 to HP on every level beyond 3rd.
1st lvl- Power Attack- Trade attack bonus for damage bonus.

Traits:
a) Deft Dodger: +1 on Reflex saves.
b) Indomitable Faith: +1 on Will saves.[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Ranks: 03 = [2 (Paladin) + 00 (INT)] x 01 (LvL) + 01 (Skilled) + 00 (Paladin)
Max Ranks: 01 
ACP: -4

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                       Stat Rank CS Misc ACP
-03 = Acrobatics            +01  +00  +0 +00  -4 DEX
+00 = Appraise              +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+02 = Bluff                 +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Climb                 +04  +01  +0 +00  -4 STR
+02 = Diplomacy             +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+02 = Disguise              +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
-03 = Escape Artist         +01  +00  +0 +00  -4 DEX
-03 = Fly                   +01  +00  +0 +00  -4 DEX
+02 = Handle Animal^        +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Heal                  +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+02 = Intimidate            +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+00 = Know:Nobility^        +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
+04 = Know:Religion^        +00  +01  +3 +00     INT
+01 = Perception            +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+02 = Perform:_____         +02  +00  +0 +00     CHA
+01 = Profession^:_____     +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
-04 = Ride                  +01  +00  +0 +00  -5 DEX
+01 = Sense Motive          +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+04 = Spellcraft^           +00  +00  +0 +00     INT
-03 = Stealth               +01  +01  +3 +00  -4 DEX
+01 = Survival              +01  +00  +0 +00     WIS
+00 = Swim                  +04  +00  +0 +00  -4 STR
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spellcasting]
None Yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]

```
Equipment                      Cost        Weight
Breastplate                     200   gp     40 lbs
Earth Breaker                  40   gp     14 lbs
Javelins (3)                    3   gp      6 lbs
Dagger                          2   gp      1 lb
Ioun Torch                     75   gp      - lbs
Backpack                        2   gp      2 lbs
-Bedroll                         .5 gp      5 lbs 
-Trail Rations (2)              1   gp      2 lbs
-Waterskin                      1   gp      4 lbs
-Flint and Steel                1   gp      - lbs
-Rope, Hemp (50 ft.)            1   gp     10 lbs      
 
                     Total weight carried: 74 lbs
```
 
Total spent: 326.5

Carrying Capacity:
light- 0-100 lbs
medium- 101-200 lbs
heavy- 201-300 lbs[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 26
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 210
Hair Color: Light Brown
Eye Color: Blue
Skin Color: Fair
Appearance: 
Demeanor:[/sblock] 
[sblock=Background]Quentin grew up in his father's shadow, even though by age 16 he towered over him, Sir Gregor Thorsin. He served him as a squire and followed him to tournament after tournament until finally his father was defeated. 

He spent the next several years keeping his father out of chains. Since his defeat he had become a violent drunkard and resorted to stealing and cheating to earn his next bit of coin. It was in this time of great stress that the young Quentin began to faintly hear the calling of Heironous. His father did teach him the basics of combat and he had a strong back from his days carrying his father's equipment, equipment that the young Quentin had stored in a safe place.

His training began shortly after reaching one of Heironeous' temples. A middle-aged priest named Aiden Gais took Quentin as his student. Feeding both his stomach and his mind. Shaping him into the man he is today. Someone that knows the difference between right and wrong. Also that there is a thin line distinguishing the two.

He travels now wearing his father's old chainmail and wielding his father's earth breaker.[/sblock]
[sblock=Adventure Notes] None yet[/sblock]
[sblock=Level Ups]
Level 2
Class:
BAB: +0 to +0
Fort: +0 to +0
Ref: +0 to +0
Will: +0 to +0
Feat:
Class Features:
HP: +?? = (1d?? - 2 = ?) + 0 [CON] + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skill Ranks: +?? = +?? (Class) + 0 (misc) + ?? (Old Total) = ?? (new total)
Skills:
Favored Class Bonus:[/sblock] [/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 5, 2012)

Place Holder #2


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 7, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

*Character Sheet:*


[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Human
Class: Cleric (Gozreh)
Level: 2
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: TN
Languages: common, elven
Deity: Obad-Hai[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR: 16 +3 (05pts) (includes racial bonus)
DEX: 14 +2 (05pts)
CON: 12 +1 (02pts)
INT: 13 +1 (03pts)
WIS: 15 +2 (07pts)
CHA: 13 +1 (03pts)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]
HP: 20 = [2d8+2=9] +3 [feat] + 2 [fav class]
AC: 18 = 10 + 2 (Dex) + 2 (shield) + 4 (armor)
AC Touch: 12 = 10 + 2 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 16 = 10 + 2 (shield) + 4 (armor)
INIT: +2 = +2 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (cleric)
CMB: +4 = +3 (STR) +0 (size) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = +3 (Str) + 2 (Dex) +1 (BAB) + 10
Fort: +4 = +3 (base) + 1 (Con) 
Reflex: +2 = +0 (base) + 2 (Dex) 
Will: +5 = +3 [base] + 2 [Wis] 
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]
Weapon(morningstar MW): +5 = +1(BAB) +3 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 1 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8+3 p or b 20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +3 = +1(BAB) +2 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +0  (magic) / 1d8 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 to One Ability Score: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability     score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.
 Medium: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Normal Speed: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.
Eye for Talent: Humans have great intuition for hidden potential. They gain a +2 bonus on Sense Motive checks.
In addition, when they acquire an animal companion, bonded mount,     cohort, or familiar, that creature gains a +2 bonus to one ability score     of the character’s choice.
Heart of the Wilderness: Humans raised in the wild learn the hard way   that only the strong survive. They gain a bonus equal to half their   character level on Survival checks. They also gain a +5 bonus on   Constitution checks to stabilize when dying and add half their character   level to their Constitution score when determining the negative hit   point total necessary to kill them.
Languages: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high     Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret     languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]
Aura - none
Spells
Orisons
Channel Energy (Positive) 1d6+3
Domains (Growth, Fur)
Enlarge(Su): As a swift action can enlarge yourself as if target of an enlarge person spell. 5 times/day
 Preadtor's Grace(Su): As a swift action can grant yourself a +10' bonus   to movement and low-light vision. Increases by 5' for every 5 cleric   lvls you possess. 5 times/day[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
Toughness (Level 1)
Prof. with all simple weapons (cleric)
Light & medium armor proficiency (cleric)
Shield Proficiency (cleric)[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Desperate Concentration = +2 on Concentration checks
Armor Expert = Reduce armor penalty by 1
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 3 = (2 class) +1 (Int)
Max Skill 1
ACP -5

```
[FONT=Courier New]Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Acrobatics              3      0       0       2     -5    [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Appraise                1      0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Bluff                   1      0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Climb                  -2      0       0       3     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Craft (       )         1      0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Diplomacy               1      0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Disable Device                 0       0       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Disguise                       0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Escape Artist          -3      0       0       2     -5[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Fly                            0       0       2     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Handle Animal                  0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Heal                    2      0       3       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Intimidate              1      0       0       1      0 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Arcana)             0       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Nature)      5      1       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Religion)    5      1       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Linguistics                    0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Perception              2      0       0       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Perform (       )       1      0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Profession                     0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Ride                   -3      0       0       2     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Sense Motive            4      0       3       2      0   +2 (R) [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Slight of Hand                 0       0       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Spellcraft              5      1       3       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Stealth                -3      0       0       2     -5   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Survival                3      0       0       2      0   +1 (R)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Swim                   -2      0       0       3     -5[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Use Magic Device               0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  
  [FONT=Courier New]     * Situational Bonus not included in Total[/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


```
(starting 150gp)

Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

Explorer's Outfit                0                            8
Morningstar                      8                            6
Crossbow, light                 35                            4
Bolts, crossbow (20)             2                            2
Dagger                           2                            1
Shield, heavy wooden             7                           10
Scale Mail                      50                           30
Holy Symbol, Wooden              1                            0
Whetstone                        0.02                         1
Backpack                         2                            2
- Bedroll                        0.1                          5
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            2
- Waterskin (2)                  2                            8
- Rope, hempen (50 ft.)          1                           10
Spell Component Pouch            5                            2
Large Belt Pouch                 1                            0.5
- Sunrods (4)                    8                            4
- Small Mirror                  10                            0.5
133,12

Total Weight: 96 lbs      Money: 4gp 8sp 8cp


                    [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift   Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]         76    153    230   460   1,150
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: male*
Age: *25
Height: 5 ft. 9 in.
Weight: 175 lb.
Hair Color: Brown
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: light tan
Appearance: rugged, handsome
Demeanor: down to earth, cautious
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]
Dorian was found under one of Obad-Hai's sacred trees near the   Bronzewood Lodge as a newborn. A female half-elf ranger adopted him as   her own and taught him the way of nature and the land.
Rebellious a any youth he rebelled to the notion of the inherent badness   of civilization, and started to visit Diamond Lake and started to wear   metal armor to even more contrast from the druids living around the   lodge. The town itself wasn't as bad as he was told, but there still   were signs of corruption and men who exploit nature for their own gain,   but also people who worked hard on their land and showed respect for   their animals.
In a dream the Old Shalm himself appeared to Dorian and gave him the   mission to act as an intermediate between the civilization despising   druids and the farmers.
After his mothers death he started to live in Diamond Lake itself,   hoping to bring a peace between human greed and nature's bounty.
Big and strong, he goes by the nickname 'Little Oak'.

 [/sblock]

still to update: Spells & Skills


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Kara Starsplice*

*Character Sheet:*


[sblock=Game Info]
Race: Halfling
Class: Sorcerer (Aberrant)
Level: 1
Hero Points: 1
Alignment: Lawful Good
Languages: Common, Halfling
Deity: Polytheist [/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]
STR:  8 -1 (00pts) 
DEX: 18 +4 (10pts) (includes racial bonus)
CON: 14 +2 (05pts)
INT: 10 +0 (00pts)
WIS: 10 +0 (00pts)
CHA: 18 +4 (10pts) (includes racial bonus)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Combat]
HP: 21 = [2x(1d6+2)=16] +3 [feat] + 2 [fav class]
AC: 15 = 10 + 4 (Dex) + 1 (size)
AC Touch: 15 = 10 + 4 (Dex) +1 (size)
AC Flatfooted: 10 = 10 
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (sorcerer)
CMB: -1 = -1 (STR) -1 (size) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 13 = -1 (Str) + 4 (Dex) -1 (size) +1 (BAB) + 10
Fort: +5 = +2 (base) + 2 (Con) +1 (Halfling Luck)
Reflex: +5 = +0 (base) + 4 (Dex) +1 (Halfling Luck)
Will: +4* = +3 [base] + 0 [Wis] +1 (Halfling Luck) *(+2 vs. Fear)
Speed: 20'
Damage Reduction: none
Spell Resistance: none[/sblock]

[sblock=Weapon Stats]  
Weapon(Club): 1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0  (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger):  1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0  (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +7 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +1  (MW) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0  (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0  (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack):  +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0  (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day
[/sblock]

[sblock=Racial Traits]
+2 DEX, +2 Charisma, -2 Strength
Small:  +1 size bonus to AC and Attack Rolls; -1 penalty to CMB, CMD, +4 size bonus to Stealth
Slow Speed:  Base Speed 20'
Fearless:  +2 Racial Bonus on saves vs. Fear (stacks with with Halfling Luck)
Halfling Luck: +1 racial bonus on all saving throws
Keen Senses:  +2 racial bonus on Perception skill checks
Sure-Footed:  Halflings receive a +2 racial bonus on Acrobatics and Climb skill checks
Weapon Familiarity:  Halflings are proficient with slings and treat any weapon with the word "halfling" in it as a martial weapon.
Languages:  Halflings begin play speaking Common and Halfling. Halflings with high Intelligence scores can choose from the following: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, and Goblin.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Class Features]
Weapon and Armor Proficiency:  Sorcerers are proficient with all simple weapons, but not with any type of armor or shield.
Spells
Cantrips
Bonus Feat:  Eschew Materials
Bloodline:  Aberrant
-Class Skill:  Knowledge (Dungeoneering)
-Bloodline Arcana:  Whenever you cast a spell of the polymorph subschool, increase the duration of the spell by 50% (minimum 1 round). This bonus does not stack with the 

increase granted by the Extend Spell feat.
-Bloodline Powers (1st level):
--Acidic Ray:  Starting at 1st level, you can fire an acidic ray as a standard action, targeting any foe within 30 feet as a ranged touch attack. The acidic ray deals 1d6 points of acid damage + 1 for every two sorcerer levels you possess. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3+ your Charisma modifier.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]
(1st level) Toughness:  +3 HP, +1 HP/level past 3rd level
[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]
Magical Lineage (Shocking Grasp):  Metamagic Feats applied to this spell treat its level as 1 lower than it actually is.
Conspiracy Hunter (Stealth):  +1 trait bonus to skill and it is a class skill
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]
*Sorcerer Spells:* DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips:  5: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark, Ghost Sound
Level 1:  2 (5 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15) 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]
Skill Points: 4 = (2 class x 2 level) 
Max Skill 2

```
[FONT=Courier New]Skills                Total   Rank     CS   Ability  ACP  Misc[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Acrobatics              6      0       0       4      0    +2 

(racial)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Appraise                0      0       0       0      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Bluff                   4      0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Climb                   1      0       0      -1      0   +2 (racial)

[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Craft (       )         0      0       0       0      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Diplomacy               4      0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Disable Device                 0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Disguise                       0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Escape Artist           4      0       0       4      0[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Fly                            2       0       2      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Handle Animal                  0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Heal                    0      0       0       0      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Intimidate              4      0       0       4      0 [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Arcana)             4       1       3      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge (Dungeon)     4      1       3       0      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Knowledge ()                   0       0       0      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Linguistics                    0       0       0      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Perception              2      0       0       0      +2 (racial)   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Perform (       )       4      0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Profession                     0       0       1      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Ride                    4      0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Sense Motive            0      0       0       0      0  /FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Sleight of Hand                0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Spellcraft              4      1       3       0      0   [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Stealth                13      1       3(trait)4      0   +1 (trait) +4 (racial)[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Survival                0      0       0       0      0  [/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Swim                   -1      0       0      -1      0[/FONT]
  [FONT=Courier New]Use Magic Device               0       0       4      0   [/FONT]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]


```
Item                        Cost (gold)                 Weight(lbs.)

Explorer's Outfit                0                           (4 lbs)
MW Crossbow, light             335                            2
Bolts, crossbow (30)             3                            1.5
Club (Walking Stick)             -                            1.5 
2 Daggers                        4                            1
2 Flasks Lamp Oil               0.2                            2

Signal Whistle                   0.8                            -
Vial of Acid                     10                           1
Potion of Stabilize            25                          1
Potion of Cure LW           50                           1

Ioun Torch

MW Backpack                     50                            1
- Bedroll                        0.1                          1.25
- Rations, trail (2 days)        1                            0.5
- Waterskin (1)                  1                            1
-2 Torches                       0.02                         2

Scroll Case 1( Belt)        1 gp                          1
Scroll:  Feather Fall               25             1 
Scroll:  Vanish                     25             1 
Scroll:  Hold Portal                25              1 
Scroll:  Obscuring Mist             25               1 



Total Weight: 21.5 lbs
Total Expenses: 288.88 gp

Note:  As indicated above, she carries a stout walking stick that doubles as a club.

                    [B]Lgt   Med    Hvy    Lift   Push[/B]
Max Weight:         19.5  39.75   60  60/120   600
With MW Pack:    22.5   45       67.5
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]
Size: medium
Gender: Female
Age: 22
Height: 2'10"
Weight:  27 lbs
Hair Color: Red
Eye Color: Green
Skin Color: Pale
Appearance: Kara is of average height for a halfling, and has the slightly rounded body and features common to her race.  She dresses in a modest, practical style, favoring a tunic and breeches.  She walks barefoot most of the time.

Demeanor: Kara is a genial, modest companion who places a great emphasis on courtesy and propriety.  She is very much a "team player," and always works to do her share.  But for all her charm, there is something faintly unsettling about her presence, like weird, twisted music that seems just beyond the range of hearing.  She moves with an unnatural quiet, at times seeming to appear out of thin air, or vanish just as puzzlingly.

When she uses magic, it feels less like the life-affirming flow of divine energy and more like some cold, chilling power has leeched through her from a dark beyond.  She seems aware of the effect her powers have on others, but never talks about it. 
[/sblock]

[sblock=Background]
The halflings of Greenvale were always pleased to have an esteemed college of wizardry on the hill overlooking the town.  It was good for the reputation of the place, and of course the wizards helped to keep the peace and defend the town.  Mena Proudfoot was the college's most famous diviner, a world-recognized expert on astrology.  She was respected, even if she did seem to spend far too many nights alone in the mountains nearby, making observations.  Making contact, as she sometimes put it.

Everyone was surprised when she became pregnant.  The townsfolk could not think of a time when she might have been available to a suitor at the college, nor could they imagine her encountering anyone in the remote peaks she frequented.  When her daughter was born, even the midwife could not help commenting on the sense of the unnatural that seemed to surround the child.  No one's nerves were soothed when the Mena named her daughter Kara Starsplice, and declined to explain why.

Kara grew up, a quiet child who favored quiet places.  She frequented the dungeons and caves below the college, seeming most at home in them.  While not stupid, Kara knew from a young age that she lacked the mind for wizardry and seemed in any case to be blessed -- if that were the word -- with other gifts.  When she came of age, she left Greenvale and set about making her way in the world.

 [/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 7, 2012)

*Cididien Starion

**Character Sheet:* 


[sblock=Game Info]Race: Human
Class: Rogue
Level: 2
Alignment: CG 
Languages: Common, Draconic
Deity: Cayden Cailean[/sblock]
[sblock=Abilities]STR: 12 +1 (02pts) 
DEX: 19 +4 (13pts) (includes racial bonus)
CON: 12 +1 (02pts)
INT:  13 +1 (03pts)
WIS: 10 +0 (00pts)
CHA: 14 +2 (05pts)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]HP: 18 = (Lv1: +9 =1d8+1(Con)) (Lv2: +9 =1d8+1(Con))
AC: 17 = 10 + 4 (Dex) + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield)
AC Touch: 14 = 10 + 4 (Dex)
AC Flatfooted: 13 = 10 + 3 (armor) + 0 (shield) 
INIT: +4 = +4 (DEX) + 0 (misc)
BAB: +1 = +1 (Rogue Lv2)
CMB: +2 = +1 (STR) +0 (size) +1 (BAB)
CMD: 16 = +1 (Str) + 4 (Dex) +1 (BAB) + 10
Fort: +1 = +0 (base) + 1 (Con) 
Reflex: +7 = +3 (base) + 4 (Dex) 
Will: +0 = +0 (base) + 0 (Wis) 
Speed: 30'
Damage Reduction: -
Spell Resistance: -
Spell Failure: na
[/sblock]
[sblock=Weapon Stats]Rapier(MW): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) +1  (misc) / 1d6+1 P 18-20/x2

Dagger (Melee): +5 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) +0  (misc) / 1d4+1 P or S  19-20/x2 

Dagger (Thrown): +5 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) +0 (misc) / 1d4+1 P 19-20/x2 rn 10ft

Shortbow: +5 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) +0 (misc) / 1d6 P /x3 rn 60ft
[/sblock]
[sblock=Racial Traits]*+2 to One Ability Score*: Human characters get a +2 bonus to one ability      score of their choice at creation to represent their varied nature.

*Medium*: Humans are Medium creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.

*Normal Speed*: Humans have a base speed of 30 feet.

*Bonus Feat*: Humans select one extra feat at 1st level.

*Skilled*: Humans gain an additional skill rank at first level and one additional rank whenever they gain a level.

*Languages*: Humans begin play speaking Common. Humans with high      Intelligence scores can choose any languages they want (except secret      languages, such as Druidic).[/sblock]
[sblock=Class Features]*Weapon and Armor Proficiency*: Rogues are proficient with all simple weapons, plus the hand crossbow, rapier, sap, shortbow, and short sword. They are proficient with light armor, but not with shields.

*Sneak Attack*: If a rogue can catch an opponent when he is unable to defend himself  effectively from her attack, she can strike a vital spot for extra  damage. The rogue's attack deals extra damage (called "_precision damage_") anytime her target would be denied a Dexterity bonus to AC (whether the target actually has a Dexterity  bonus or not), or when the rogue flanks her target. This extra damage  is 1d6 at 1st level, and increases by 1d6 every two rogue levels  thereafter. Should the rogue score a critical hit  with a sneak attack, this extra damage is not multiplied. Ranged  attacks can count as sneak attacks only if the target is within 30 feet.
 With a weapon that deals nonlethal damage (like a sap, whip, or an  unarmed strike), a rogue can make a sneak attack that deals nonlethal  damage instead of lethal damage. She cannot use a weapon that deals  lethal damage to deal nonlethal damage in a sneak attack, not even with  the usual –4 penalty.
 The rogue must be able to see the target well enough to pick out a  vital spot and must be able to reach such a spot. A rogue cannot sneak  attack while striking a creature with concealment.

*Trapfinding*:A rogue adds 1/2 her level to Perception skill checks made to locate traps and to Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). A rogue can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

*Evasion*: At 2nd level and higher, a rogue can avoid even magical and unusual attacks with great agility. If she makes a successful Reflex saving throw  against an attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save,  she instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the rogue is  wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless rogue does not gain the benefit of evasion.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Rogue Talents]*Finesse Rogue*: A rogue that selects this talent gains Weapon Finesse as a bonus feat.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Feats]*Human Bonus*: Combat Expertise
*Level 1*: Improved Feint
*Rogue Talent **Bonus*: Weapon Finesse
[/sblock]
[sblock=Traits]Fast-Talker (Social)= You gain a +1 trait bonus on Bluff checks, and Bluff is always a class skill for you.
Threatening Defender (Combat)= When you use Combat Expertise, reduce the number you subtract from your melee attack rolls by 1. To a minimum of -1 to your attack roll.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]N/A
[/sblock]
[sblock=Skills]Lv1: +11=(8 class) +1 (Int) +1 (Favored Class) +1 (Human Bonus)
Lv2: +11=(8 class) +1 (Int) +1 (Favored Class) +1 (Human Bonus)
Total Skill Points: 22
Max Skill 2
ACP -0

Skills:
() = class skill
^ = trained only

```
Total                         Stat Rank  CS  Misc ACP
+09 = Acrobatics()            +04  +02   +3  +00  -0 DEX
+06 = Appraise()              +01  +02   +3  +00     INT
+08 = Bluff()                 +02  +02   +3  +01     CHA  (trait bonus)
+06 = Climb()                 +01  +02   +3  +00  -0 STR
+01 = Craft()                 +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+07 = Diplomacy()             +02  +02   +3  +00     CHA
+09 = Disable Device()^       +04  +02   +3  +00  -0 DEX
+02 = Disguise()              +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+09 = Escape Artist()         +04  +02   +3  +00  -0 DEX
+04 = Fly                     +04  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+na = Handle Animal^          +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+00 = Heal                    +00  +00   +0  +00     WIS
+02 = Intimidate()            +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+na = Know:Arcana^            +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+05 = Know:Dungeoneering()^   +01  +01   +3  +00     INT
+na = Know:Engineering^       +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Geography^         +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:History^           +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Local()^           +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Nature^            +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Nobility^          +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Planes^            +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Know:Religion^          +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+na = Linguistics()^          +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+05 = Perception()            +00  +02   +3  +00     WIS
+02 = Perform:()              +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
+00 = Profession:na()^        +00  +00   +0  +00     WIS
+04 = Ride                    +04  +00   +0  +00  -0 DEX
+05 = Sense Motive()          +00  +02   +3  +00     WIS
+09 = Sleight of Hand()^      +04  +02   +3  +00  -0 DEX
+na = Spellcraft^             +01  +00   +0  +00     INT
+09 = Stealth()               +04  +02   +3  +00  -0 DEX
+00 = Survival                +00  +00   +0  +00     WIS
+01 = Swim()                  +01  +00   +0  +00  -0 STR
+na = Use Magic Device()^     +02  +00   +0  +00     CHA
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Equipment]
	
	



```
Equipment                     Cost  Weight
Rapier(MW)                    320     02  
Wrist Sheath, Spring Loaded(R)  5     01
  Dagger                        2     01 
Wrist Sheath, Spring Loaded(L)  5     01
  Potion of Cure Light Wounds  50     01
Shortbow                       30     02
  Arrows(20)                    1     03
Studded Leather Armor(MW)     175     20
Pickpocket's Outfit            na    (03)
  Thieves' Tools(MW)          100     01
  Potion of Stabilize          25     01
  Potion of Cure Light Wounds  50     01
  Flask Alchemists' Fire       20     01
Backpack(MW)                   50     02
  Torch                         0.01  01
  Bedroll                       0.1   05
  Waterskin                     1     04
```
Total Cost: 836.11 gp
Total Weight: 47 lbs

Carrying Capacity w/ MW Backpack:
light- 50
medium- 100
heavy- 150
[/sblock]
[sblock=Details]Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Age: 21
Height: 5 ft. 10 in.
Weight: 165 lb.
Hair Color: Redish-Brown
Eye Color: Brown
Skin Color: Lightly Tan
Appearance: see attached image.. 
Demeanor: Cididien is outwardly calm and collected, and is slow to loose his temper, but once roused he has difficulty holding back. More often than not he appears bored. When like this his eyes seem half-closed, as if he isn't paying any attention to what is going on around him, but is lost in thought. 
He is as likely to pat his companions on the back as offer a backhanded compliment, but he rarely directly insults others. 
He frequently gambles in his free time, and prefers games of skill, over games of chance.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Background]Childhood:
Cididien's childhood was spent in a traveling troupe that wore the blue and gold colors of their patron, Lord Rathorn Summerlocke's, house. His mother was part of a group of acrobats and his father one of the actors. By the age of 5 Cididien was becoming a decent acrobat himself, and his father had begun his enigmatic attempt at education. A few years later the troupe had to start hiring mercenaries to safeguard the wagons, as the year had been dry, and the taxes had been raised. Not long after midsummer that year the troupe was attacked in the night. Both of Cididien's parents died in the raid, and the boy was essentially raised by one of the remaining sell-swords, Favian Doranen. 

Favian taught Cid what he knew of the sword, but Favian had never been that much of a swordsman. What he taught the boy were little tricks and ways to catch his opponent off guard. After his assignment with the troupe ended he intended to take Cid with him as he joined up with a trade caravan. Cid wasn't happy leaving the people he had grown up with, but he liked the old sell-sword, and so he followed. 

Adolescence:
The two traveled from city to city moving where the job took them, until Favian lost his left hand in a bar fight. Favian had been playing a particularly good game that night, and had had too much to drink. When a man accused him of cheating, which incidentally he had been, he reacted by insulting the man. 

When Favian woke the next morning his hand was gone, and Cid had payed a healer a fair sum of his own money to simply keep the man from dying from his injuries. Cid spent the next year trying to help Favian, but even after he had recovered his strength the man was never the same. He drank too much, too often, and became prone to fits of rage in which he would lash out at those around him. In one of those fits he beat the young Cididien bloody, and kicked him out into the street telling him never to come back.

Having nothing but the clothes on his back, Cid used the skills he'd learned as a child to make a place for himself on the streets. Eventually earning enough money to buy some old armor, and a weapon of his own. 

Early Adulthood to present:
He returned to the rooms that Favian had occupied when he had known the  man. Cid confronted Favian, and took from him everything of value he  owned, and left the man strapped to a chair. With the gold he earned  from the sale of the old sell-sword's belongings, he began to travel again. 
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 17, 2012)

Rangerjohn's copy





HolyMan said:


> [sblock=Belthasar]
> [sblock=Game Info]
> Race: Elf
> Class: Magus[Bladebound]
> ...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

The forest was only moments ago full of life and sounds. But now even the wind seems afraid to ruffle the leaves. 

The trail you have been following stops abruptly surrounded by dense foliage and trees. The tracks so easily seen have disappeared as if the thieves you were pursuing were swallowed up by the hard ground itself.

Stopping for a break each of you are lost in your own thoughts as how you came to be here.

[sblock=Flashback]

The market was crowded and noisy, but you had preparations to make and things you needed, so braving the noise and smell you took yourself off to market.

Stopping near a large fountain you notice a strange procession making it's way through the throngs. A group of stargazers march in a double line, ten men in all, with an older man in the center carrying an overly large staff of curious design. 

They move slowly not only because of age or the crowds but as if waiting for something. A step then pause and a step then pause. 

Suddenly bursting from under stalls and behind hidden areas comes a group of humanoids of all kinds. Bugbears, gnolls, goblins, and hobgoblins to name a few. The start attacking everyone in the market as well as smashing stalls, barrels, and carts. 

The chaos sends the people in a panic and soon the only ones left to defend the stargazers is you and a few other bold adventurers. During the fighting the odd staff is taken from the old man by a group of goblins who turn tail and run for the sewers.

To busy to pursue at that moment it takes you, the others, and the city guard to defeat the humaniods that are left. 

Standing in your victory, it is short lived as the dying old man begs you to retrieve the staff at all cost. Feeling compelled not to let the goblins have whatever they were after you descend into the sewers and follow them to the forest outside the city. 

For a day and a half you have followed the trail left by the goblins. You don't know where they are headed but retrieving the staff is all that is important.[/sblock]

Suddenly a patch of what you believed to be a mushrooms rises up from the ground before you. This pale jellyfish like creature floats in the air before you. Two long stalks extend from the top of it with dark black eyes that gaze at each of you in turn with intelligence.





"Finally you have arrived my vigilance
was not for naught."

​


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

Does Balthasar have any idea what this creature is?

OOC: Actually, that should be a 23 knowledge, dungeonerring check.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

[sblock=Belthasar]

*Crunch info:* Alignment LG

*Fluff info:* Come from distant stars to protect unprepared worlds from cosmic  horrors, flumphs are jellyfish-like creatures that float in the air and  hunt with acidic spikes growing from their undersides. Gentle at heart,  flumphs understand that their appearance often terrifies viewers, and  thus conceal themselves and observe neighboring settlements from afar,  only revealing themselves when absolutely necessary. They also know full  well the limitations of their fragile forms, and rather than directly  opposing the horrors they seek to defeat, they prefer to recruit and  advise heroes to tackle these dangerous tasks instead.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

"Fear not my friends, this creature means harm to no one.  Though I fear he brings sad news for our world."  Balthasar says as he bows to the creature before them.  "I have heard of his people in my studies," he further explains.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Kara eyes the creature.  Though she has never seen
one before, there is something familiar about it.
It reminded her of one of the specimens she had seen
in her mother's chambers at the university.

[sblock=Flashback]
The walls were lined with glass jars full of bizarre
creatures.  There were all manner of things, from pale-
skinned reptilian creatures to blue-furred cat-things.
But somehow it was always their eyes that had struck
Kara.  They would drift lazily in their jars, seemingly
lost, then there would be an instant when all eyes were
pointed in the same direction, focused on some byplay.
Others had told her they found the effect chilling.  Kara
was not sure what chilling meant.

"I'm going," she repeated, putting the crossbow across her
back.  Her mother had always insisted she keep her weapons
in the locked cabinet with her tools.  She had always regarded
them as such.  "The goblins have the staff, and I am going
to get it back."

"But the university is your home," her mother looked at her
over her spectacles, the picture of the concerned professor.
"The university is your home."

"Is it?" asked Kara.  "We both know I don't have the mind for
wizardry.  So tell me, when you say I belong here, do you mean I
belong there?"  She gestured to the shelves on the wall.

Mena Proudfoot seemed taken aback, for once at a loss for words.
"Kara, I didn't...I don't..."

Her daughter stepped forward and put her hand on her shoulder.
"Mother," she said gently.  "I know you wanted to study...my nature.
And I know you never loved me any less for that.  But you're looking
for a reason behind my gifts.  I need a purpose for them.  And I need
to prove to myself that they are gifts."

Wordlessly, the pair embraced.  Kara made her way out.  Behind her,
the denizens of the wall lost interest.
[/sblock]

At Balthasar's words, Kara withdrew her hand from the crossbow she had
been preparing to draw.  But she watched the thing uncomfortably all the
same.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 21, 2012)

Quentin looks to Balthesar than back to the flumph as he relaxes his stance. "What is it that you seek? Have you seen the humanoids that we pursue currently?"


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 21, 2012)

Cid visibly relaxes at Balthasar's comment, though his bow remains drawn, and his half-lidded gaze darts about, the stillness of the woods keeping him unsettled.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian is still confused by the creatures sudden appearance. It surely isn't a part of the natural world, but he trusts Balthasar's judgment. Now he waits for it to answer Quentin's question.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

"My name is Xanzathorithial," the creature says moving his massive head as if bowing to the group. "I have been here many years watching this place. Waiting for this day. Waiting for you. All of you."

He notices the bewildered looks and sees the questions still in your faces.

"Long ago the Wizened captured a being of immense power. Unable to kill this near god-like being they imprisoned him instead." Gazing up to look into the clear blue sky he nearly whispers. "R'lyeh, the corpse city of Sharn."

"This creature seeks nothing but destruction of all life, everywhere. And though imprisoned his dreams resonate still in the minds of his spawn, and from there touch upon the dreams of many slumbering races on countless worlds."

"And your world has been touched by him. Even now he sends portents and visions to those who would worship him. First to create the Staff of Destiny, and then to show them how to use it as a beacon to guide one of his star-spawn creatures through the Dark Tapestry."

Xan almost vibrates as if shaking of a horrible thought. He turns back to all of you. "No time, no time for this. I'm sorry you must go. You are the ones who can stop them. Find the staff, destroy it, before it is to late."

As he speaks he turns to move the verge that had hidden the path. "I am sorry. I can not help you further. You alone must brave the Caves of Chaos!" 

[sblock=What happens if you fail]





[/sblock]​


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahead of you the forest starts to thin in places, and huge rocks take up more and more space. A huge cavern rises over a hundred feet into the air in a horseshoe like pattern.

The path leads right down the center of the ravine in the middle and trees climb up the hills on both sides, blocking some of you view. And scattered throughout are dark opens of all shapes and sizes, and at all levels of the hill.

[sblock=Caves(outside)]





[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Pick any spot you wish. And let the fun begin.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


I would like to take the south cave. It is relatively high up, so we will not have to climb to much up, if we have to flee. BTW, from which direction do we enter the map?


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Kara watches the creature go.  When it is gone, she tells the others, "I think we can trust the flumph.  It has an honest face."

She looks down at the path.  "Well, let's get started."









*OOC:*


Sure, southernmost cave is fine.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

"To quote another adventurer, "one cave is the same as another, it matters not", I think some dwarf said it in a tale I heard once. "  Balthasar replies.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 22, 2012)

"Fair enough," says Cid as he shrugs stiffly. "Anybody bring rope?"
[sblock=ooc]If I'm reading the post right we're coming in from the east at the middle of that side (botom of the cave strewn ravine.) Of course I could also be _WAY_ off. HM?[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 22, 2012)

"The short answer is yes," Balthasar replies.  "The more complete answer would be I have a grapnel hook and a climber's kit," he continues.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 22, 2012)

"Alright then, I feel better already," remarks Cid, his face showing no particular emotion.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Correct group is coming unto the map from the east (right side) and directly in the center.

So you would not need rope for the southern cave as it is at ground level.

If I don't see any RP for a different selection I will be describing the entrance come SUN night (latest).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


selected cave on the map is fine


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 24, 2012)

Quentin simply nods in agreement as he follows the rest of the group. "But if the cave desired is the southernmost cave we don't need rope."


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 24, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"While I have some rope, I agree that we should start with the caves at our level. I suggest the first cave to the left, which is the most southern on this altitude." Dorian suggests calmly.









*OOC:*


suggesting the cave marked on HM's map.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 25, 2012)

The group travels south noticing a few more details to the cave entrance as they approach. 






Most notably is the stench. The smell of rotten meat mixed with dog spoor comes waiving out of the cave mouth. Bones, old rags, and broken bits of wooden boards (probably from smashed chests or wagons) litter the area around the cave entrance. 

Peering cautiously into the cave mouth the group notices a natural tunnel that runs back until it comes to an intersection.

[sblock=OOC]
Ok group and who is first to brave the chaotic caves. 

-Need a marching order. 
-Who is the light source(s).
-Anyone wishing to move Stealthy should roll to do so.
-Please post stat blocks at least once per page. Not every post so long as it is on the page we are on.
-This is old school style dungeon crawling (just have to go outdoors sometimes to get to the next level of the dungeon) to save the world, so have fun with it.

Please give me a location of your PC and a Perception check as you make your way to the intersection.
[/sblock]

​


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 25, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*









*OOC:*


Place Dorian on N5. He had cast "Light" on his shield and has shield and weapon in his hands. He got a pretty decent armor and a melee weapon, so either front or flanks of the main group (he will not be scouting).
Statblock below.







[sblock=OOC]

HP: 13/13

Ini: +8 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +4 - Will: +4 - Reflex: +6

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 25, 2012)

Kara Starsplice

Kara slips into the middle of the line.  She tucks her walking sticks away and pulls down her crossbow.  She carefully cocks it and loads it.









*OOC:*


 Put Kara in second to last row.  Maybe Balthasar or Dorian are good choices for rearguard?







[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

Belthasar will have his sword drawn and be in the second rank, ready to move forward after casting shield.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 25, 2012)

[sblock=Belthsar stat block]
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch) [21 w/shield spell]
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3  Reflex: +3 Will: +1
PER Roll:  +1/+3 wilderness
Current Weapon in hand masterwork longsword

Weapons:
Weapon(MW Longsword): +3 = +0(BAB) +2 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 1 (item)+0 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d8-2 S 19-20 x2
W/ arcane pool   +3 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Str) +0 (feat) + 0 (item) =0 (size) +1 (magic) / 1d8 +3 S 19-20 x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(Dagger, melee ): +2= +0(BAB) +2(Str) + 0 (feat) + ) +0 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4+2 S 20/x2 
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +3 = +0(BAB) +3 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0(size) +0 (magic) / 1d4+2  p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Splash (Ranged Touch attack): +3 = +0(BAB) +3(Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0(size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d3 acid; 20-20 x2 


Magus Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [INT]
Cantrips: 4: Acid Splash, Light, Detect Magic
Level 1: 2  Shield x2        

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 25, 2012)

Cid moves a quietly as he can, shortbow half-drawn, staying just ahead and to the left of Dorian. His eyes wide as he peers around.

[sblock=ooc]Taking up the scout position.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

Quentin draws his sword as he moves to stand next to Dorian.

[sblock=OOC]O5 please and I'll get a stat block up asap.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Entering the natural cave complex the group finds it to be a series of tunnels. The rough stone walls look to be worked stone in some places and natural cavern in others.

Using his shield to cast some light down the tunnels, Dorain and the others how the tunnels branch off into others. The west tunnel looks to end in a T-section while the southern tunnel stops at a dead end. 

The eastern tunnel has a branch off of it going further east and continues southeast. But as the cleric turns the shield back around to follow Cid, Quentin grabs his arm. 

"Thought I saw something." he states as he peers hard down the tunnel.

Kara and Dorain look along and then see the light of the shield reflect off to beady red eyes as a mange dog-like creature steps into the light. Hairless and sporting splotchy red skin, the thing gives a low growl as it steps forward.

 An iron collar around it's neck and dragging behind a length of chain clinks and catches Cid's sharp ears.

From his position Belthasar does catch sight or sound of the creature.






[sblock=OOC]
I will roll INIT for the group and the mutt next. Please add your INIT modifier. Tie breakers go to the PCs always.

Everyone but Belthasar gets a surprise round and can go before their INIT but remember that the player (or monster) could chump your move and take your spot if they so wish. 

Should be a good warm up. Goblin Dog is AC 13(touch 12/FF 11), HP: 9 So please post fluff accordingly.[/sblock]​


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Who's the assamir? I would love to be an aasimar but you said you had me as human so that's what I went with HM.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 26, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

The nature cleric spots the vile beast and advances quickly. His morningstar comes down in a vicious arc, so the creature is just able to roll slightly with the blow. Steel and bone connect with a sickening crunch and the mutt can barely keep standing on its paws, shivering like it will fall down any moment.

[sblock=OOC]
Surprise round: move Darion to Q8

Regular first round (he wins tie vs Goblin Dog)
move: to R9
standard: morningstar attack

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 26, 2012)

Quentin follows Dorian as he moves in to attack the dog like creature. "Stay close." He says to the rest of the group.

[sblock=OOC]Move: S9
Standard: Attack[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 26, 2012)

Kara Starsplice

Kara drops to one knee and looses a crossbow bolt. She reloads quickly, but seeing that her comrades are already toe-to-toe with the dog she holds her fire.

[sblock=ooc]

Surprise round:  Fire crossbow.

Std round (INIT 23):
Move:  Reload crossbow
Hold standard action, fire at anything threatening that comes at us.

HM, just to clarify PC order, you are resolving actions by PC initiative, right?  So the same PC will always go first?

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

Belthasar fires of a spray of acid.  It widely misses and hisses into the wall.

[sblock=OOC] I think I see a pattern for his life.  Apparently, he's a scholar not a fighter.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 26, 2012)

Hearing the chain Cid turns, and moves toward the sound, careful to not get in his companions way as they rush by. By the time he gets a good look at the creature Dorian is nearly on top of it. Not willing to risk shooting him in the back Cid puts away his bow and draws his rapier.
[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions]Surprise: Move(Stealth) to O7.
(Init: 23) 1st Round: Switch from Shortbow to Rapier[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2012)

Cid moves up quietly as Kara and Belthasar take quick shots at the mutt in the tunnel. The crossbow bolt sinks deep into the creatures shoulder causing it to yelp out in pain. 

Dorian moves up to finish off the beast and it takes a nip at him missing. The cleric raises his morningstar high and delivers a crushing blow that sends the mutt to the ground dead.

With the dog quieted the two men hear low growling coming from down the tunnel. Casting his light in that direction Dorian and Quentin see two more dogs on chain leashes being held by a small goblin. 

The creature struggles to keep the two creatures in check.

[sblock=OOC]


> HM, just to clarify PC order, you are resolving actions by PC initiative, right? So the same PC will always go first?




Yep, see below.

*INIT order:*
Cid
Kara
Belthasar
Dorian
Goblin
Goblin dog
Goblin dog
Quentin

Ok it is Round 1 of a new combat but am keeping INIT the same. Cid is up.

*Notes:*
- Could have moved Quentin to S-9 but then he would have suffered an AoO. Figured you didn't wish to risk it just yet.
- Cid had another action left at the end of his round 1 but nowhere ot go with the others in the way. [/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 27, 2012)

"Alright tough guys, play it smart, bring 'em to _us_," Rhydius whispers to Dorian and Quentin.[sblock=ooc]HM do you want me to roll for the readied attack/damage now, or would you prefer to do so when/if it occurs?[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Readying an attack against the first hostile creature to get within range.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Kara moves forward across the tunnel intersection and fires at these new foes.

[sblock=actions]
Move:  Kara advances to P7
Std:  Fire xbow at dog in V13
[/sblock]

[sblock=tactical note]Kara is going to hold position at the tunnel intersection.  If anything comes at us from that angle while we're flanking the dogs, she can use some of her spells to slow it down.  
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)          
Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,



[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 27, 2012)

Balthasar holds posiion.

OOC: Apparently, I designed poorly.  Balthasar is a scholar, thats all he will contributing in these caves.  His one range abilility is 25' or less.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 27, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian takes a step back so the others can guard his back and waits for the enemies to advance.

[sblock=OOC]

free: shift to P7
standard: readying morningstar attack against the first hostile creature to get within range. 

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

[sblock=rangerjohn]







rangerjohn said:


> Balthasar holds posiion.
> 
> OOC: Apparently, I designed poorly.  Balthasar is a scholar, thats all he will contributing in these caves.  His one range abilility is 25' or less.




You should try and make know checks to identify the monsters every combat - free action as it is still leaves you with actions though sorry.

Guess you'll have to wait for your sword to manifest before you get to go toe to toe as well.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2012)

Kara steps up and tries to get a bead on the dog. But at the same time Dorian steps back into her and the shot ends up hitting the ceiling. (actually a miss do to cover but that was more fun.)

As Belthasar and Cid ready themselves the goblin screams out a word in goblin as it throws the chains up in the air. Even for those who don't speak goblin the dogs reactions are more than enough to tell you it was goblin for ATTACK!

Following the order the first dog advaces on Quentin while the other moves up to bite at Dorian. The cleric swings at it awkwardly as he wasn't quite ready yet. The dogs bite and scratch at the two warriors but don't make a dent in their armor.

[sblock=OOC]
Make sure to note where others said they were going. Specially if they go before you.

*INIT order:*
Cid
Kara
Belthasar
Goblin
Dorian
Goblin dog
Goblin dog
Quentin *<---- is up*[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2012)

"For the brain dead, he said attack."  Belthasar informs.

OOC: Uh, did I say scholar?


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=rangerjohn]
> 
> You should try and make know checks to identify the monsters every combat - free action as it is still leaves you with actions though sorry.
> 
> Guess you'll have to wait for your sword to manifest before you get to go toe to toe as well.[/sblock]




[sblock=HM]New sword won't help if I cant get into melee.   Don't know what I was thinking bringing this is character in a campaign based on caves.  Caves= tight quarters.[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 28, 2012)

Quentin looks at the goblin be for focusing back to the creature that still sits in front of him. "Vicious little bastard aren't we?" He grits his teeth hard as he swings his earth breaker.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 28, 2012)

rangerjohn said:


> OOC: Apparently, I designed poorly.  Balthasar is a scholar, thats all he will contributing in these caves.  His one range abilility is 25' or less.












*OOC:*


Another interpretation is that we (at my suggestion) made a mistake by making him rearguard.  Maybe have him swap places with Dorian for future encounters?  Or we can try and maneuver things in future so that the front lines are within 30' of the rear (not a bad idea to keep us closer together anyway).  The dogs have moved within his 30' range for the moment anyway.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes and I will try next round. But don't expect much between firing into melee and 1-3 damage.


----------



## Rhydius (Jun 28, 2012)

Cid shakes his head and whispers to Kara, "I'll watch the other path, this one's a bit full," before creeping away from the crowded tunnel.
[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions]Move (Stealth) to N7, ready attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 30, 2012)

[sblock=Round 2]
Cid - Move to N7; ready attack
Kara *<------- is up*
Belthasar
Goblin
Dorian
Goblin dog
Goblin dog
Quentin[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jun 30, 2012)

"Pardon me," Kara tells Dorian, with customary halfling politeness as she cocks her crossbow and draws a bead on the goblin.

[sblock=ooc]
Move:  Reload crossbow
Std:  Fire crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         
Channeling at current level: Channel 2d6,



[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 30, 2012)

Balthasar moves to a better position and tries to hit a goblin dog.   He does the best he can under these conditions.

OOC: Move to P6 acid splash to R8.
Hit Touch ac 16 for 3 hps.  Firing into melee taken into account.



[sblock=Belthsar stat block]
Initiative: +3
AC: 17 (14 flat-footed, 13 Touch) [21 w/shield spell]
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +3  Reflex: +3 Will: +1
PER Roll:  +1/+3 wilderness
Current Weapon in hand masterwork longsword

Weapons:
Weapon(MW Longsword): +3 = +0(BAB) +2 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 1 (item)+0 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d8-2 S 19-20 x2
W/ arcane pool   +3 = +0 (BAB) +2 (Str) +0 (feat) + 0 (item) =0 (size) +1 (magic) / 1d8 +3 S 19-20 x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(Dagger, melee ): +2= +0(BAB) +2(Str) + 0 (feat) + ) +0 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4+2 S 20/x2 
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +3 = +0(BAB) +3 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0(size) +0 (magic) / 1d4+2  p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Splash (Ranged Touch attack): +3 = +0(BAB) +3(Dex) + 0 (feat) + 0(size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d3 acid; 20-20 x2 


Magus Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [INT]
Cantrips: 4: Acid Splash, Light, Detect Magic
Level 1: 2  Shield x2        

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Kara is hard pressed to get a clear shot and the bolt targeting the goblin goes wide breaking against the wall.

Belthasar gets a bead on one of the dogs scorching it's hairless hide. The creature yelps like it was hit across the nose.

The goblin rushes to protect it's charges. it succeeds in interfering for the moment.

[sblock=Round 2]
Cid - Move to N7; ready attack
Kara - load crossbow, fires(miss)
Belthasar - Move to P6; cast acid splash - hit(3dmg)
Goblin Move Q9; aid another AC - successful (HP: 6/6) AC 16
Dorian* <------- is up*
Goblin dogR8 (HP: 6/9) AC 13
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 9/9) AC 15
Quentin[/sblock]
[sblock=Houserule]
To open up these caves a bit here are a couple house rules related to squares on the map. 

  Half squares (1/2sqs) will be marked with a blue dot on the battlemap. 

Any square marked with a red dot will be counted as difficult terrain.

A black dot will mean impassable (even if you can see some of the square).

Characters count 1/2sqs normally when the wish to move on the battlemap.

Small characters may stand and fight normally in 1/2sqs.

Medium characters may stand and fight from 1/2sqs but count as if squeezing -4 to attack and AC; as the wall is closer to them and they don't make full swings or have room to dodge). 

This should open up the corridors a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


HM, did you miss Dorian's lastg movement and prepared action? http://www.enworld.org/forum/5956365-post47.html


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]







HolyMan said:


> Kara steps up and tries to get a bead on the dog. But at the same time Dorian steps back into her and the shot ends up hitting the ceiling. (actually a miss do to cover but that was more fun.)
> 
> As Belthasar and Cid ready themselves the goblin screams out a word in goblin as it throws the chains up in the air. Even for those who don't speak goblin the dogs reactions are more than enough to tell you it was goblin for ATTACK!
> 
> Following the order the first dog advances on Quentin while the other moves up to bite at Dorian. The cleric swings at it awkwardly as he wasn't quite ready yet. The dogs bite and scratch at the two warriors but don't make a dent in their armor.




Nope I took your ready action for you and moved you down in the INIT count. 

Think the roll is in the post above this one. Sorry I missed.

HM[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


the 5 ft step was the action on my old ini count. Preparing is the standard action and its resolved at the new initiative. I wanted the others to get my place so Dorian could grew and use the large size reach to attack from second row 






Dorian concentrates on defending himself. (total defense)


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 1, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry WD but Kara went before Dorian and she claimed the P7 spot.[/sblock]

The goblin dogs snap and snap at the two warriors but fail to leave a mark.

OOC: Quentin to finish the round.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 1, 2012)

Quentin recovers from deflecting the blows easily and makes a swing for the creature in front of him.

[sblock=OOC]ing dice roller! I haven't rolled over an 8 in my last 4-5 rolls! I have NEVER had this much bad luck[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 2, 2012)

[sblock=Round 3]
Cid - is up
Kara - 
Belthasar -
Goblin  (HP: 6/6) AC 16
Goblin dogR8 (HP: 6/9) AC 13
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 9/9) AC 15
Quentin[/sblock]
[sblock=Houserule]
To open up these caves a bit here are a couple house rules related to squares on the map. 

  Half squares (1/2sqs) will be marked with a blue dot on the battlemap. 

Any square marked with a red dot will be counted as difficult terrain.

A black dot will mean impassable (even if you can see some of the square).

Characters count 1/2sqs normally when the wish to move on the battlemap.

Small characters may stand and fight normally in 1/2sqs.

Medium characters may stand and fight from 1/2sqs but count as if squeezing -4 to attack and AC; as the wall is closer to them and they don't make full swings or have room to dodge). 

This should open up the corridors a little.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 3, 2012)

Cididien looks at his companions then continues to keep watching the darkness for any signs of enemy movement.
[sblock=ooc]Just want everyone to know that I'm content with Cid keeping watch on this hallway for now. I appreciate the houserule HM.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Keep attack readied just in case.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kara tries again to attack the goblin.

[sblock=ooc]
Move:  Load xbow
Std:  Fire at goblin
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 3, 2012)

Balthasar again tries to mark the dog.

OOC: Touch ac 11 for 2 hp.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 3, 2012)

The goblin laughs as the group fails to hurt him or his dogs. 

It and one of the goblin dogs are very unsuccessful at getting an attack on Dorian. Their clumsy team tactics seem to unorganized and even a bit desperate.

Quentin fights off the snapping goblin dog as best he can in the close quarter fighting. He over lunges a parry and the beast takes advantage getting a good bite on the paladin's wrist.

The wound burns and bleeds badly. Quentin prays under his breath he doesn't catch anything.

[sblock=OOC] Quentin to finish the round but before you go DH roll a Fort save DC 12. Failure means a -2 to DEX and CHA as you suffer a allergic reaction to the bite. Like poison ivy on crack. [/sblock]

[sblock=Round 3]
Cid - 
Kara - 
Belthasar -
Goblin  (HP: 6/6) AC 16
Dorian
Goblin dogR8 (HP: 6/9) AC 13
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 9/9) AC 15
Quentin (HP: 7/16) *<----------- is up*[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 3, 2012)

*OOC:*


When is Dorian's turn? Judging by the current situation, continuing to concentrate on defense looks reasonable.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 4, 2012)

Quentin gets a look of frustration on his face as he brings his earth breaker down on the ugly beast.

[sblock=OOC]WOW...that's just ing amazing man. Out of all my rolls in the last couple days I had one roll over a 10 I think. Never in my life have I rolled such . Sorry for the language.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 4, 2012)

[sblock=Round 4]
Cid - *<----------- is up*
Kara - 
Belthasar -
Goblin  (HP: 6/6) AC 16
Dorian
Goblin dogR8 (HP: 6/9) AC 13
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 9/9) AC 13
Quentin (HP: 7/16) [/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 5, 2012)

Cid shifts uneasily, his fingers tightening around the hilt of his rapier as he continues to hear sounds of battle from behind him. 

[sblock=ooc]Ouch DH. *shakes head* Me-thinks the dice roller is out to get you. [/sblock][sblock=Actions]Keep attack readied just in  case.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Kara sees that the group is struggling with the onslaught, and decides to try to level the playing field.  She gestures, and a faintly chilling sensation of alien magics fills the hall.

The stone at the feet of the goblin and dog beside him suddenly begins to secrete a murky gray ooze.  There is a faint miasma of swamp gas as the pair suddenly find their footing uncertain.

[sblock=ooc]
Std:  Casting Grease to cover spaces Q9, R9, Q10, R10.  
Reflex Save DC is 15
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)          



[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2012)

*Belthasar*

Rise and repeat.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 5, 2012)

With this new failed attempt, Belthasar turns back to help Cid.


OOC: Enough is enough, I'm obviously not going to contribute to this battle.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Suddenly the area under one of the goblin dogs and it's handler turns a dark brown as magical grease appears out of thin air.

With a yelp the dog goes down along with a squealing goblin. 

Disparately the little humanoid tries to crawl away, looking for where the floor is dry and stable. <granting Dorian an AoO>

[sblock=Map is the same]





[/sblock]

  		 		[sblock=Round 4]
Cid - 
Kara - 
Belthasar -
Goblin  (HP: 6/6) AC 12
Dorian*<----------- is up*
Goblin dogR8 (HP: 6/9) AC 13
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 9/9) AC 9
Quentin (HP: 7/16) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

With one enemy crawling away, Dorian tkes another swing while still concentrating on defending himself..

[sblock=OOC]
no AoO during total defense.

standard: fight defensively to attack R8. 

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=WD]







Walking Dad said:


> [sblock:OOC]
> no AoO during total defense.
> 
> [:sblock]




I forgot about that little line, thanks for the reminder. [/sblock]

The grease coated dog starts to get his feet under him (stand from prone) drawing Dorian's eye. (Now you get an AoO)

It and it's companion continue their assault against the two warriors blocking most of the tunnel. Their biting and scratching do little more than leave themselves frustrated.

OCC: Quentin is up to finish this round.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 6, 2012)

Quentin tries to smash the goblin dog but again hits the side of the cave wall as he brings his earth breaker down. "Seems the dark Gods are with thses beasts this day."

[sblock=OOC]I think I could fail at hitting myself with my earth breaker at this point...thats what 4-5 straight failed attacks?[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 6, 2012)

*OOC:*


Dorian AoO


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 6, 2012)

OOC:  Are you sure were rolling d20 and not d6?  I wish this was a joke.


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 6, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Sure feels like a joke. I rolled a 20 on a Dugeoneering DC 10 check on HM's 4th Edition game...[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 7, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]How many XP do you think the Enworld die roller will get for killing us?

We're probably not worth any for it.  Based on my experience, and its extensive use on the board, and it has *got* to be Epic level by now...[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 9, 2012)

Cid's turns to look at the fight that's been going on behind him. Seeing  Quentin smash the wall Cid's brow furrows and he mutters, "Alright, here we go," before he rushes past the paladin springing past the creature in front of Quentin in a disorienting, spinning hop. Coming down on the far side Cid thrusts his rapier into the creature drawing blood.
[sblock=ooc]Sorry about that, the weekend got busier than expected. And  @mfloyd3 , the dice roller is approaching godhood at this point, forget epic level. We are but insects before it.

Whoops, I rolled damage twice somehow...[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Moving to Q6 then keeping to the wall the rest of the way to S8, trying to tumble (Acrobatics) past/through R8 to avoid the AoO. Then, attacking R8.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 9, 2012)

Kara draws a careful bead on the nearer goblin dog, and fires her crossbow.



[sblock=ooc]
M: Load crossbow
S:  Fire crossbow at dog at R9

EDIT:  Hey, now that we have acknowledged the godhood of the die roller, it has shown us mercy.  Let's found a religion!
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)          

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Cid's acrobatic display gets him in behind the hounds and he takes advantage of their shock to run one of the wounded dogs through.

Kara's bolt hits and the tide of battle suddenly shifts in the heroes favor.

[sblock=Round 5]
Cid - 
Kara - 
Belthasar *<----------- is up*
Goblin  (HP: 6/6) AC 12
Dorian
Goblin dogR8 - dead
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 4/9) AC 13
Quentin (HP: 7/16) [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Great move Rhydius, I'm glad it paid off.

Next time note you will need to make an additional Acrobatics check, for a move like that. 

1- Moving from a threatened square (R7 in this case) to avoid AoO.
2- Moving through a square occupied by an enemy. square R8[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 11, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> [sblock=OOC] Great move Rhydius, I'm glad it paid off.
> 
> Next time note you will need to make an additional Acrobatics check, for a move like that.
> 
> ...



[sblock=ooc]Duly noted. I was quite surprised by how it turned out. I was sure that Cid would end up eating an AoO. I had just hoped he'd stay standing long enough to give a flanking bonus.
All hail the mighty dice roller in it's mercy![/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

OOC: Balthasar  will watch the team's back.  He can't get in position to do anything this round.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

The goblin screams out something unintelligible as Cid kills one of his charges. It swings at Dorian wildly but the cleric gets his shield up to block the clumsy blow.

[sblock=Round 5]
Cid - 
Kara - 
Belthasar -
Goblin  (HP: 6/6) AC 12
Dorian *<----------- is up*
Goblin dogR8 - dead
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 4/9) AC 13
Quentin (HP: 7/16) [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 11, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

With one enemy fallen, Dorian goes back into offense, his swing nearly downs the remaining goblin dog. The beasts looks barely able to keep standing.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: attack goblin dog

no much praise for the dice roller, as his benevolence is fickle as seen by the damage roll.

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 11, 2012)

Like a whipped puppy the goblin dog yelps before tucking it's tail between it's legs and withdrawing from the mighty warriors.

[sblock=Round 5]
Cid - 
Kara - 
Belthasar -
Goblin  - (HP: 6/6) AC 12
Dorian -
Goblin dogR8 - dead
Goblin dog R9 (HP: 0/9) AC 13
Quentin (HP: 7/16) *<----------- is up*[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 11, 2012)

Quentin smiles as his earth breaker connects with the goblin, smashing him against the wall. "Now for his little four legged friend."

[sblock=Action]Move: R8
Standard: PA Goblin[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]WOOO! Finally hit something after 3-4 attempts? At least it was a kill.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 11, 2012)

OOC: Was Balthasar able to understand the goblin?  He does speak Goblin.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 12, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It wasn't anything coherent. I'll make sure to let anyone know they understand anything spoken outside of common.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 12, 2012)

Cid watches the rat-like thing as it flees, then refocuses his attention on the tunnel that branches off next to him. He carefully puts his back to the cave wall trying to let more of the light from Dorian's shield illuminate the darkness. He keeps a tight grip on his rapier as he does so, watching his shadow stretch into the tunnel he winces and mutters, "Could somebody finish that thing off while I make a target of myself over here?" He inches into the side passage a short way keeping to wall.
[sblock=ooc]Taking a look around.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Readying an attack. Moving to.. well, I don't know exactly, roughly 10 feet into the east branch of this section of tunnel keeping to the wall.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 12, 2012)

*OOC:*


BTW, withdraw is a fullround action, so the goblin dog should be collapsing now. Doing more than a move action causes the loss of 1 HP.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 13, 2012)

Kara sighs in relief that the tide as turned.  She draws her crossbow back once again, and fires.

[sblock=ooc]Move:  Reload
Std:  Fire at dog
[/sblock]


[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 16, 2012)

With both the goblin and the dog taken care of the group stands silent for a few seconds longer before letting out a collective sigh of relief that no other goblins heard the small melee.

As Kara's grease spell dissipates Cid notices to his good fortune that the passage he put his back to is a dead end. Although his good fortune is short lived as his nose identifies the tunnel as where the goblins must go (and the dogs) when they have to umm... go. 

The smell is terrible and by the light coming from the shield there looks to be nothing but trash, spoiled food, and refuse about.

[sblock=OOC] Where to next?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 16, 2012)

"Oh,wonderful," Cid remarks in a sarcastic tone, "all it needs now is curtains," before he walks further south waving his hand in front of his face and grumbling about the smell as it seems to follow him for a moment. He tries to be as inconspicuous as a well lit man in a cave, standing near a goblin dog's corpse can be, as he looks further into this fork of the tunnel.
[sblock=ooc]Continuing to look around. I'm all for going further in this direction, unless anyone else has ideas.[/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 16, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"I would suggest we look at the other tunnel first. No need yet to stroll too far from our escape route." Dorian suggests, pointing in the other direction.

[sblock=OOC]

suggesting the west tunnel on the map (L6 and further left)

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 17, 2012)

"Alright, that sounds fine," offers Kara, reloading her crossbow.  She falls into her customary place in line.

[sblock=ooc]
L6 tunnel sounds fine.

Shall we have Balthazar and Dorian swap places?  If we meet someone else in the front lines, Balthazar can go melee and Dorian can either use healing and spells or use his Enlarge Person ability to become large enough to use reach over their heads.
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 17, 2012)

mfloyd3 said:


> ...
> [sblock=ooc]
> L6 tunnel sounds fine.
> 
> ...



[sblock=ooc]
I agree, let's swap places 
[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 18, 2012)

OOC: Weird it wouldn't let me log in, but when I go to make a post it recognized me on a public computer.

"Regardless of which path we choose, may I suggest I move closer to the front?  Where I can be of more use," Belthasar intones.

[sblock=OOC]
HP 12/12
INI +3-AC 13
CMB +2- CMD 15
Fort +3 Ref +3 Wil +1

Spells: DC 14+ spell level
Cantrips:
Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Light
1st:
Shield x2

Arcane Pool: 5/5[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 19, 2012)

Cid takes a brief look into the room from where the goblin and it's dogs came from. It has all the makings (and smell) of a kennel. From the small flat boxes full of hay that must serve as beds to the bowls of water and bones lying about.

He notices a small table a set of stools over in the far northeast corner with some scatter items lying around. A passage off to the southeast is all he has time to finish seeing before the others call him away as they decide to head west.

_____________________________________

Following the short tunnel the group sees it opens into a room to the north while a carved tunnel heads south. 

Cid quickly and stealthily turns to the south to keep watch of the parties back and sees that the dug out tunnel ends. Someone looks to be digging their way to the other passage to try and connect them.

Meanwhile Belthasar gets a look at the room to the north. It perhaps was a natural area but has seen recent work on it's walls and floor as well, as if someone was trying to expand it. Broken shovels and pick axes lie about and piles of stone and dirt flll the corners.

A short tunnel is dug out to the south and another longer looking tunnel heads off into darkness towards the west.

[sblock=OOC] 

Just need to know which way next.

Go back and explore the kennel (and then head down the south tunnel).

Or search this room (#18) and then head off towards the west.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 19, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"We should not ignore this place. We can easily guard both entrances while doing a quick search." Dorian suggests. If the others agree, he will call upon his gods blessing to help them.

[sblock=OOC]

casting guidance on the "search crew""

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 19, 2012)

"I'll help with the search," Kara offers.

[sblock=ooc]Kara will roll to "Aid Other" on Perception, using Guidance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jul 19, 2012)

Quentin aids in the search of the area. "What is it that we're looking for?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 19, 2012)

Belthasar aids in the search of the room, or not.  Even with +2 if its considered wilderness, no help here.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Looks like Cid is up for a search check . Add +4 for guidance, aid another help, and trapfinding.[/sblock]

[sblock=Perception DC 20]

Cid discovers a bit of frayed twine buried lightly under the loose dirt floor. It looks to move towards the wall an up a small crack in the stone. 

Following it he notices a glint of metal in a niche above. A swinging axe trap set to slice down anyone crossing the tunnel threshold to the west.

*Disable:* DC 20[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 20, 2012)

"Alright let's have a look." Cid passes the others and begins looking through the room occasionally tapping on the floor and walls as his eyes move back and forth taking in the room. After completing a circuit of the open space, he shrugs and turns back to the others saying, "I got nothing."
[sblock=ooc]I take it only one aid another worked on this one, oh well.[/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 20, 2012)

OOC: No, Kara and Quentin succeeded with aid another for +4, then guidance +1, trapfinding +1 ,should equal +6.


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 20, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]@rangerjohn, it _could_ total up to +6 if HM allows both to apply to the situation, but he could also say that the situation could only benefit from one person helping. Though I would argue that both should apply since it is a fairly large room we're searching. Still final say is [MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION]'s. What do you say HM?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

The group searches the room to see what all the digging is about but find no clues. 

[sblock=OOC]Sorry I used the two aid another rolls to help two different searchers. In this case one to Belthasar and one to Cid.

I will usually try and make things even if people don't say what the rolls are for.

As far as the group knows this is just a recently expanded room. 

I need to know which way the group goes next:

To the West or, back to the kennel.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 24, 2012)

Cid points his thumb over his shoulder in the direction of the westward path and asks, "Shall we?"
[sblock=ooc]Whichever way we go I'll keep in the lead unless someone objects to it.[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 24, 2012)

OOC: don't expect any further perception rolls from Balthsar.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kara nods and falls into her place in line.

[sblock=ooc]I favor continuing west at this point, but don't feel strongly.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 28, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Two voting for the west will update tonight (SAT - EST) unless some speaks up to the contrary.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 30, 2012)

As Cid starts down the western tunnel a strange clinking noise (like metal on rock) echoes throughout the room. It is shortly followed by a yell of  pain as an old goblin axe comes swinging down from the ceiling to clip the rogue across the shoulder before burying itself deep into the wall.

DMG: 6 pts to Cid


----------



## Rhydius (Jul 31, 2012)

Cid drops to his knees for a moment as pain envelops his senses. Between curses he mumbles out "...should've seen that one coming..."
[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Cididien 'Cid' Starion
* *Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 3/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
 [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Jul 31, 2012)

"Oh, dear, does it hurt badly?" asks Kara.  She resists the temptation to move forward, knowing there are surely other members of the group to aid the injured man.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jul 31, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian quickly moves up to Cid and draws his healing wand, bestowing its magic to the hurt rogue.

[sblock=OOC]

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2012)

OCC: Advancing...

With most of Cid's wound healed the group sets out again to find the stolen staff.

About ten feet down the tunnel another partially dug tunnel starts and ends. From the look of it the goblins look to be trying to expand their caves by carving out new rooms. The tunnel continues to the west and it is from that direction the group hears some odd singing in goblin voices.
_
"Goblin's chew and Goblin's bite,
Goblin's cut and Goblin's fight,
Stab the dog and cut the horse,
Goblin's eat and take by force!"

"Goblin's race and Goblin's jump,
Goblin' slash and Goblin's bump,
Burn the skin and mash the head,
Goblin here and you be dead!"

"Chase the baby, catch the pup,
Bonk the head to shut it up,
Bones be cracked, flesh be stewed,
We be Goblin's, YOU BE FOOD!"_*

The singing (if it can be called that) comes form a narrow opening to the north.

*from Rise of the Runelords


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 4, 2012)

Kara looks apprehensively at the room, then over at Cid.  "Do you think you could scout that?" she asks.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 9, 2012)

Cid quickly makes for the entrance and comes back a moment later. The singing never stops as other versus are added or repeated.

Quietly Cid outlines what he saw in the room. 

"Five goblins sitting around a small fire celebrating by the looks of it." he says sketching an outline of the room in the dirt. "The room looks like it may be their home it's a mess with junk everywhere."

[sblock=OOC]
"a mess with junk everywhere" = all squares in the room count as difficult terrain
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 9, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian whispers: "Can anyone of you cast a spell that can take them out at once? A magic explosion or a sleep spell or anything?"

[sblock=OOC]

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 9, 2012)

"I can stun some of them, but they're too far apart," answers Kara.  "I could get two of them now, or more if they were more bunched up."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2012)

"Not good. Anything to hinder them from running away and get reinforcements... now I really wished if one of my druidic brothers could assist with an entangle spell."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 10, 2012)

"I can slip them up, if I'm close enough.  Like I did with the dog," Kara explains.  "But I can't block both exits."


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 10, 2012)

"If we can't stun them, we could try to keep them at the door. Me on the far side," he says indicating the west side of the doorway on roughly drawn map, "with Quentin, that'll leave you," he says nodding at Dorian, "Balthasar and Kara on this side. If we're lucky we can keep 'em trapped between us."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 10, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian whispers: "Goblins are cowards and will try to run away if they see all of us. Maybe someone small and unarmed could lure them to us, while the others hide on both sides of the entry. Once are all out of their room, we can try to flank them and keep them from running away."

[sblock=OOC]

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 11, 2012)

"Someone small and unarmed?" asks Kara sardonically.  "Did you have someone in mind?"  She sighs.  "Alright, fine, the rest of you position yourselves for an ambush.  I'll draw them in."


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 13, 2012)

Dorian looks for a position to hide, clearly open for suggestions from the others.


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 14, 2012)

Cid nods to Kara and whispers, "Best of luck," his face stern. Cid indicates to Dorian that he should take up position on the east side of the opening, "Just press up against the wall, we won't be able to stay hidden long anyway," he says before slinking into position on the west side of the opening to the goblins' room. He readies himself to strike out should the goblins follow close on Kara's heels.
[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 3/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 16, 2012)

Dorian nods and does as suggested, holding morningstar and shield ready.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 17, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]Kara is waiting until everyone is in position before she lures any goblins in.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2012)

The halfling sorceress moves slowly and quietly into the room after everyone has taken up a spot along the wall. 

From the hallway the men can only imagine what she must be doing. There is a yelp and a grunt as one of the goblin's stops singing to yell at his neighbor. Then there is a flash of bright light followed by cries of astonishment from the goblins. 

Hands tighten on weapons as they hear Kara call out, "Sorry I must have taken a wrong turn. I'll be going now." 

There is a high pitched goblin voice that screams out and then a lot of crashing and yelling before Kara comes running out of the room to slip in back of the line.

First one then another goblin comes running around the corner, not knowing of the death that awaits them.

[sblock=OOC] Need Dorain and Cid to roll AoO's if they miss (or fail to kill their gobin) the map stays as is. If they kill their target then the goblin below them is dead.

Goblin AC:16, HP:6

Don't forget your flanking.

And everyone roll INIT.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian's morningstar crunches down on the passing goblin.









*OOC:*


don't we get a surprise round or prepared attack in addition to the AoO?







[sblock=OOC]

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 18, 2012)

Cid thrusts out his rapier as a goblin rushes by, but the creature notices him and manages to get out of the way of his blade.
[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 3/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 18, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]Setting an ambush does give you a surprise round which would be after the combat is set. It wasn't set till the goblins got into place.[/sblock]

Dorian clips a passing goblin and suddenly all the creatures stop realizing that there are more enemies about than just the halfling.

[sblock=Moving Map up]






[/sblock]

OOC: Group is up, just remember you get one standard or move action, and the goblin below Dorian is wounded (2hp left)


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 18, 2012)

Kara turns and smiles at the goblins.  "Allow me to introduce you to some of my friends," she offers.  She gestures, and a dart of acid flies at the wounded goblin.

[sblock=ooc]
Standard:  Acid blast at the goblin at R18
Move:  Draw crossbow (she would not have wanted it out when she was luring the goblins)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 19, 2012)

"Why hello, Balthasar says in goblin.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 20, 2012)

OOC:  Ok, nothing and then three rolls, for iniative.  I don't know which was rolled first.  Should be +5 with flanking for 13.  So it comes down to iniative, if ff he's dead.  Otherwise...


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 20, 2012)

Cid attacks another goblin as it stops suddenly. Again, his blade misses the enemy and he pushes out a quick breath between clenched teeth, clearly becomming exasperated.
[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions]Attacking goblin in S17 with rapier.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 3/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian is exited as the wounded goblin falls, but his new enemy manages to evade his blow.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: attack J17

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

Quentin steps over the withering body of the goblin that dropped from Kara's acid attack and raises his earthbreaker high. Possibly to high as the weapon bounces off the ceiling throwing off the paladin's aim.

The ambush sprung the group doesn't let up on trying to take out the goblins quickly.

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the delay should be on track now.

Sorry mfloyd3 but it was a move *OR* a standard - going with the acid attack, so you'll need to draw the crossbow during round 1 if you wish.

rangerjohn missed flat-footed AC by one (ouch)

*INIT Order:*
Cid-
Kara-
goblins- AC:16, HP:6
goblin warchanter- AC:18, HP:9
Balthasar-
Dorian-
Quentin-[/sblock]

OOC: Cid and Kara are up TOP of Round 1, goblins still flat-footed AC 14


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 23, 2012)

Kara shifts warily backward, throwing another acid dart at the nearest goblin even as she fumbles to draw her crossbow.

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Free:  5' step to W17
Std:  Acid dart at goblin at T18
Move:  Draw crossbow

OOC:  Sorry about the confusion re: move/std last round.

Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 23, 2012)

Cid thrusts his blade toward the goblin's feet, but changes the direction of his attack to a high thrust. The goblin raises one foot in attempt to get keep it from harm, but the rapier takes it in the kneck while it's off balance.
[sblock=ooc]Woo! I thought I'd rolled just barely too low, thanks for catching that HM.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Move: Feinting goblin in S17. 
Standard: Attacking same goblin.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 7/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2012)

"Good blow!" Quentin yells as Cid takes out another of the goblins. "I don't... eh?" he starts to say and then starts to feel a bit funny as the warchanter casts a spell at him. "Ha! I think you picked the wrong person to try that on ugly!" he yells to the caster in the room.

Dorain watches as the goblin in front of him falls and is suddenly replaced by another. The goblins sudden appearance takes him slightly off guard and the creature gets a cut in across the man's thigh. (3 hp dmg)

Meanwhile the goblin being taunted by Kara moves closer to the halfling, but stays weary of Balthasar and his sword. The goblin gives a tenative swipe that the magus dodges easily.

OOC: Rest of group is up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian sees his own blood and something gets loose inside him. The might of his blow nearly enough to send the goblin to the ground.

[sblock=OOC]

standard: attack - Crit! but not confirmed

---

HP: 10/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

The goblin holds it's side but still stands blocking the way. Quentin wanting to get to the caster waste no time trying to finish the thing off.

Bringing his weapon down hard atop the creatures head crushes it's skull and leaves it lying at the paladin's feet dying. He doesn't hesitate as he then moves into the room beside the spellcaster.

OOC:  Balthasar to finish the round.


----------



## rangerjohn (Aug 25, 2012)

Balthasar goes back to his training as in a smoth dance he draws on the arcane to enchant his blade, then shields himself from attack, then returns the attack of the goblin.                                

OOC:  swift action use arcane pool to enchant longsword to plus one for one minute.  Cost one point of pool.

Full attack action: spell combat: cast shield and attack at minus two.
If hit by atack of oppurtinity  must make concentration check.

Attack misses.

Stats: AC:  21 HP:  12  one shield cast arcane pool : 4


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

The goblin doesn't understand the movements of Balthasar's hands as it only has time to duck the sword that comes thrusting out at it. His spell goes off with no trouble.

[sblock=OOC]

*INIT Order:*
Cid-
Kara-
goblin- AC:16, HP:6
goblin warchanter- AC:18, HP:9
Balthasar-
Dorian-
Quentin-[/sblock]

OOC: Cid and Kara are up TOP of Round 2


----------



## Rhydius (Aug 25, 2012)

The corners of Cid's mouth raise slightly at Quentin's compliment before he turns to attack the goblin that got past him. "Catch!" he says as he mimes tossing an object at the goblin. The creature brings it's weapon up as if to shield it's face as Cididien's rapier plunges into it's belly. He withdraws the blade twisting it, as he does so he frowns and mutters sardonically "You missed." 
[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions]Move: Feinting goblin in U18. 
Standard: Attacking same goblin.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 7/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 25, 2012)

OOC: You all have a nasty habit of taking these goblins down to just 0 HP. LoL It is still up, just disabled.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Aug 25, 2012)

Kara watches as Cid expertly feints and then nearly disembowels the goblin.  Seeing that it is still standing, she pulls back her crossbow, and fires.

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Move:  Load crossbow
Std:  Fire crossbow at U18 goblin

Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2012)

With the paladin and his massive earthbreaker in her face the goblin warchanter steps back (5'step-S14) and cracks her whip at the human. Quentin shrugs of the little weapon with a grin as he raises his weapon. 

OOC: Rest of party is up.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 29, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian advances and attack, but misses by mere inches.

[sblock=OOC]

move: to T15. No AoO and the square is big enough that he hasn't to squeeze, right?

standard: attack vs warchanter - miss (rolled a 14 and needed a 15 

---

HP: 10/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2012)

OOC: Balthasar is up and there is space in front of the goblin bard. Or do you want Quentin to go first?


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Distracted by Dorian the goblin bard doesn't dodge the blow of the earthbreaker in time. 

Quentin's mighty swing crushes the chest of the beast and it falls to the cave floor in a heap.

OOC: Combat over.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Kara seems pleased.  "That ambush worked rather well," she observes.  "Is everyone alright?"


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 5, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

After all goblins are dead or secured, Dorian gathers the wounded around him and lets the power of his god stream through him to close their wounds.

[sblock=OOC]

channel energy

---

HP: 10/13 -> 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 6, 2012)

HolyMan said:


> The goblin holds it's side but still stands blocking the way. Quentin wanting to get to the caster waste no time trying to finish the thing off.
> 
> Bringing his weapon down hard atop the creatures head crushes it's skull and leaves it lying at the paladin's feet dying. He doesn't hesitate as he then moves into the room beside the spellcaster.
> 
> OOC:  Balthasar to finish the round.





OOC: Sorry for the delay, board has been giving me fits.  This is supposed to be a new reply for example, not a quote.


Balthasar moves to flank the spellcaster

Standard attack


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kara looks at her comrades.  "We need to see if they had the thing we're looking for," she offers.  "I'll check the bodies.  Cid, perhaps you should search the room?"


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 11, 2012)

OOC: Anyone going to take 10 or 20 on the search of the room? If not just roll a perception check to search the room.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 11, 2012)

Balthasar will take 20.


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 12, 2012)

Cid rolls his shoulders and thanks Dorian for the healing. Looking over his shoulder at Kara as he follows Balthasar into the room he replies, "I think I'll take my time with this one. I'd rather not suffer a repeat of that last room."
[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 on search as well.[/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 9/9
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +1 *CMD:* 15
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +6 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier:* Attack: +01 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +04 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 12, 2012)

The room is a smelly mess that takes almost an hour to search, but is well worth the effort (and the stink).

This room seems to be the barracks for the goblins as it has bedrolls and half-eaten food about, as well as chest and barrels full of items that must have been stolen throughout the years. 

Along the walls hang banners and shields, weapons and skulls, along with painted goblin runes that seem to state who they belong to.

The cluttered floor is full of goblin gear mixed with stolen items and treasure that is almost worthless but the group does manage to find a few useful things among the trash.

And finally the southern niche holds what must be the goblins prized possession as it sits on a stone pedestal as if to be worshiped or honored.

A jade statue almost a foot high and carved to look like some strange creature out of nightmare rest alone.






It's value must be beyond price, but why exactly do these goblins hold it in esteem?

Two more passageways lead off from the room. The western one stops at a door only thirty feet away. And the northern one turns a sharp corner into darkness.

OOC: See OOC for more details​


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 12, 2012)

Kara looks at the statue, disturbed not by its appearance but by an undefinable sense of familiarity.  "Can any of you tell if the statue is magical?  Or anything else in the room?" she asks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 14, 2012)

"I can check for magical auras if you wish lass, Balthasar replies."

OOC: check the ooc thread for non-plot items.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 25, 2012)

Kara looked around the bodies of the goblins, surprised to discover one of them wearing a well-crafted leather backpack.  "This is halfling make," she remarks to no one in particular.

She begins going through it, surprised to discover the creature is carrying an exceptionally good crossbow.  Dropping her own, she takes it, along with his spare bolts.  Inside the backpack, she finds a case with several scrolls, a potion, and an Ioun torch in it.

"Amazing," she mutters.  "They must have attacked a traveling wizard."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Quentin looks about the room as Belthasar slow scans with his spell. "Looks like they hit a few caravans, adventuring parties, and some odd clothing merchant." he says holding up a pair of fancy pale yellow nobleman's hose. 

"I think it would take forever to search all this junk for the preverbable needle."

[sblock=Level Up Info]
- everyone gains all HP and other bonus automatically
- spontaneous casters gain the ability to cast more spells, but prepared casters only gain the slot (which is empty) and it is up to you when you wish to take the time to fill if (but of course you may leave it empty if you wish)
- those with spellbooks gain access to new spells gained, but again need to take the time to prepare them
- any questions please ask (will add this to first page)[/sblock]

OOC: Ok group which way?


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2012)

[sblock]This means spontaneous casters get everything instantly, wizards take some minutes to fill a slot and divine casters need to wait for their prayer time (morning for Dorian) to use new spells, right? Could he at least use the "unfilled" slot for spontaneous healing? What about cantrips/orisons?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 25, 2012)

[sblock=OOC]It is an unfilled slot so can be filled at anytime if Dorian takes the 15 minutes to do so. (CORE pg 220) You just can't change spells and such only fill the empty slot(s).[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 25, 2012)

*OOC:*


You are right... so the divine caster has to pray on a very specific time, but can fill his spell slots any time he wants until the next prayer... ok!


----------



## Rhydius (Sep 26, 2012)

Cid rummages through a pile of discards and notices something shiny. Moving some discolored cloth aside he pulls a much better crafted rapier than his own out from under it. However it seems that the previous owner hasn't quite parted with it. "Remind me to never use the saying about prying things from my cold dead fingers," he says as he carefully does precisely that to the clingy appendage. Not having an extra scabbard to store both his "new" and old blades, he shrugs and says "Fair trade," as  he discards his old one into the pile dislodging a used, but well made set of thieves tools. He quickly grabs them up and moves on.

In another part of the room Cid discovers an expertly crafted and somewhat ornate set of studded leather armor. He tries to compare the size, and decides to try it on. The armor must never have been worn as the torso is stuffed with wool as though someone had prepared it for display. Removing the stuffing Cid finds a small box tucked inside the armor. Using his new tools to open it he discovers two marked and still sealed vials containing potions of cure light wounds, as well as two wrist sheathes with an ingenious spring lock design. Cid lets out a long low whistle as he inspects the mechanisms, before strapping them to his wrists. He finishes securing his new armor, leaving his old set behind, before wandering back toward the room's entryway.[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Rapier(MW)

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 27, 2012)

After a bit of rummaging and changing the group hears the door down the hall open and a voice call out. 

"Why you stop singing? We beat them we should celebr..." a very large goblin says in broken common. 






"Well more humies to beat up and eat." he says with a wicked grin and testing the edge of his sword.

OOC: Everyone is surprised - so Roll INIT or round 1 
NOTE: All squares in your current room count as difficult terrain do to the mess.​


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 27, 2012)

Kara gasps, and fumbles for her crossbow, bringing it up and firing.

[sblock=ooc]
Move:  Draw crossbow
Std:  Fire crossbow
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 12 Current: 12
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): 0 = +0(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +7 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +1 (MW) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark
Level 1: 2 (4 uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Sep 30, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*









*OOC:*


Initiative rolled below.







[sblock=OOC]


---

HP: 10/13 -> 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Balthasar waits for his opponet to come within range.

OOC: delays


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 2, 2012)

"And here, I walk all the way to this door..." Cid grumbles quietly, as he shakes his head. Turning around he puts his back to the wall and struggles through the mess toward Balthasar. As he does, he sheathes his rapier, and swaps it for his shortbow. He knocks an arrow, and whispers to the elf, "I'll give 3-to-1 odds that there's two more in that room," indicating the direction the goblin came from.[sblock=ooc]Yes, that should be considered a bet. After all, Cid is a gambler.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Move to R-14. Switch to Shortbow.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 2, 2012)

Taking the crossbow bolt deep the goblin chief cries out in pain and rage as he runs towards the group. "Your going down!" Quentin yells as he moves through the mess his earthbreaker held high.

Suddenly the chief moves to the side drawing a dagger as he goes. When he manages to get out of sight of most of the others he let's the blade fly at the paladin. The blade bounces of the side of the tunnel wall as it flies wide.

OOC: Dorian and Balthasar are up to finish the round.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 3, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian runs forward, blessed by his god with a burst of speed and tries to strike down the goblin!

[sblock=OOC]

From my perspective, it seems like Dorian can still see the goblin...

Swift: Predator's Grace Low Light vision, speed becomes 30ft
Full round: charge to I12 and attack goblin

Movement: S10 to P10, P10 to O11, O11 to M11, M11 to L12, L12 to I12

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4

Enlarge: 5/5
Predator's Grace: 4/5

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 5, 2012)

[sblock=OOC] Two things WD -
1) Your character still isn't updated to Level 2 (should have more than 13 HP I believe)
2) You can't charge through difficult terrain, which I noted the whole room was before. Sorry. 

I'll let you keep that roll if you just want to keep the move and attack next round.[/sblock]

Dorain moves up to engage the overly large goblin (he is medium btw) and raises his morningstar ready to strike.

[sblock=Combat]
*INIT ORDER *

Kara - *is up*
Quentin
Cid
chief
Dorian
Balthasar[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 5, 2012)

Kara charges forward, her bare feet padding through the debris-strewn floor, until she can line up a shot.  

[sblock=ooc]
Double move to M8
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 21 Current: 21
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +7 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +1 (MW) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark, Ghost Sound
Level 1: 2 (5uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 5, 2012)

*OOC:*


sorry, forgot about the terrain. Yes, I would like to keep the move and the roll for later. Updating the sheet now.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 6, 2012)

"Darn this junk!" Quentin says as he kicks a bucket of rusty nails aside. He moves through the room as quickly as possible, trying to get over and help Dorian.

Actions: double move to H-12

OOC: Cid is up.


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 6, 2012)

"Give it a thought," Cid says passing by Balthasar. He proceeds across the mounds of junk staying close to the wall until he comes to a corner. Realizing how long it took him to get this far let's out a curse under his breath.[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions]Move to L-14.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (20)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 7, 2012)

With the curved sword in one hand and a handaxe in the other the chief gives a howl as he attacks Dorian with sword, axe, and even tries to bite him while he's at it.

The attacks are savage and clumsy and the priest has little trouble deflecting them before counter attacking with a massive blow form his morningstar.

The crazed warrior steps back although the tunnel leads to a dead end and he has nowhere to go. (5'step I-14)

He seems a little dazed and confused.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 7, 2012)

As the creature backs away from her comrades, Kara realizes she has a clear shot.  She cocks the crossbow and fires.

[sblock=ooc]
Apologies if I'm going out of order, but I think that brings us back to Kara.

Move:  Load xbow
Std:  Fire at hobgob
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 21 Current: 21
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +7 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +1 (MW) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark, Ghost Sound
Level 1: 2 (5uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 7, 2012)

As the creature backs away from her comrades, Kara realizes she has a clear shot.  She cocks the crossbow and fires.

[sblock=ooc]
Apologies if I'm going out of order, but I think that brings us back to Kara.

Move:  Load xbow
Std:  Fire at hobgob
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 21 Current: 21
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +7 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +1 (MW) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark, Ghost Sound
Level 1: 2 (5uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 8, 2012)

"Yeah distract him a bit," Quentin says as he steps up and brings his earthbreaker down. He smaskes the creature just as Dorain pulls away his morningstar. 

"How is this guy still standing?!" the paladin cries in shock (because he has 1 HP left the DM says LoL)

[sblock=OOC] Was looking for my updated map but I forgot I didn't want to post it because Kara couldn't move to M-8.

1- that's a wall space and..
2- she couldn't reach it as you count each square as 10' (so she can only move 4 squares with a double move)

mfloyd3 you get a mintue could you update your double move and then you may repost your actions (and keep the 20 rolled if you make an attack)[/sblock]

OOC: Cid is up


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 8, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, please put Kara at L10.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 8, 2012)

Cid traverses the junk strewn portion of the room between himself and Kara, then turns to line up a shot on the goblin. He raises an eyebrow and mutters, "big goblin," having only just gotten a good look at him. He let's the arrow fly, but the shot goes wide. "You'd think it'd be easy to hit one that big."[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions]Move to L-11. Attack w/ shortbow. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 11, 2012)

OOC: Rd 3 Kara is up


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 12, 2012)

Kara advances again, pushing through the debris to obtain a clear shot, then letting a bolt of acid fly.

[sblock=ooc]
Move to I11, throw acid dart[/sblock]

[sblock=Kara Starsplice stat block]
Initiative: +4
AC: 15 (10 flat-footed, 15 Touch)
HP: 21 Current: 21
CMB: -2 CMD: 12
Fort: +5  Reflex: +5 Will: +3
PER Roll:  +2
Current Weapon in Hand: Crossbow

Weapons:
Weapon(Club): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item)+1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2
Weapon(Dagger): +1 = +1(BAB) -1 (Str) + 0 (feat) + 0 (item) +1 (size) 0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p or s 19-20/x2
Weapon(light crossbow): +7 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +1 (MW) / 1d6 p 19-20/x2 rn 80ft
Weapon(Club, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d4-1 b 20/x2 rn 10ft
Weapon(Dagger, thrown ): +6 = +1(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic) / 1d3-1 p 20/x2 rn 10ft
Acidic Ray (Ranged Touch attack): +5 = +0(BAB) +4 (Dex) + 0 (feat) + 1 (size) +0 (magic), 30' range limit, 1d6 acid; 7 uses/day


Sorcerer Spells: DC = 10 + spell level + 4 [CHA]
Cantrips: 4: Mage Hand, Dancing Lights, Read Magic, Spark, Ghost Sound
Level 1: 2 (5uses/day): Grease (DC 15); Color Spray (DC 15)         

[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2012)

OOC: Even firing into melee that is a hit.

The acid arcs from Kara's hand and splashes down atop the goblin chief with a great amount of sizzling and popping. The creature screams, which just allows the acid to enter his mouth cutting his cry into a gurgle. 

As it falls cluthing it's throat it's eyes almost seem to laugh as if it knows some secret that now no one will learn.

OOC: Combat over.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 15, 2012)

Kara eyes the fallen creature.  "That was their chief?"  she asks.  She looks back at the debris, where they found the statue earlier.  "He does not seem like much of an art lover.  What do you suppose they wanted with the statue?  And where is this item we are supposed to be seeking?"


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 15, 2012)

Balthasar replies to the sorceress "possibly, we would need to continue to be sure.  As for the staff, this is but but one of many caves, and we have not completely explored it."


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 22, 2012)

"Remember that goblins were only a small part of the creatures that attacked and stole the staff. There were larger humanoids also. I bet when we find where the bugbears or gnolls are hidden we will find that staff." Quentin says as he finishes cleaning his weapon.

"But till then which way?" he asks indicating the hallway to the north and the open door to the west.

OOC: I like having an NPC to help "prod" the PCs along


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 23, 2012)

"Let's check the room that the chief came out of," suggests Kara.


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 26, 2012)

just a little bump, know the boards have been wacky.


----------



## Rhydius (Oct 26, 2012)

"Alright,"  says Cid as he puts away his bow, "the room it is. You want me to check it out first, or are there any other volunteers?"


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 30, 2012)

OOC: Advancing a bit...

The door to the chieftain's room is still ajar and Cid finds nothing to say that it is trapped, so most of the group venture into the room. 

Quentin taking the lead automatically mentions the smell although it is something no one can miss. "It's as rank as an outhouse in here." he says moving one hand to his face to cover his nose. "I think I'll guard the corridor outside while you all search. Have fun."

With a quick exit he leaves the others in the doorway to the ugly, cluttered, dirty room.

At a quick glance it is certainly "richer" by goblin standards than the other. Several rugs cover the floor, some were once fine and plush, but years of wear and tear have made them nearly worthless. Others seem to be made of any animal skin the goblins can find. Fox, squirrel, and beaver are mixed with dog, cow, and even one horse skin.

Along the south wall are mounted over thirty animal and humanoid skulls.  Everything from rats to wolves, and goblins to humans rest on the  trophy wall.

Against the west wall sits an enormous canopied bed covered with silk sheets and sporting elaborately carved posts and headboard. The sheets are soiled and frayed and the carvings, once nymphs and dryads at play, has been chipped (mostly beheaded), scratched, and ruined. In the northeast corer is a padded chair and rickety desk that both must have once been antique. Near the desk mounted on the north wall is a blanket that has been turned into a map of the city and the planned attack to steal the staff.

OOC: If giving the place a good search (i.e. taking 20) let me know who wants to do that and who wants to roll aid another checks.


----------



## rangerjohn (Oct 30, 2012)

"I think this is your area of expertise is it not?" the elf says looking to Cid.

OOC: Balthasar will attempt to aid another.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 31, 2012)

Kara does her part, nosing around the room, but seems to be taking her cues from Sid.

[sblock=ooc] Rolling PER to Aid other.

Sorry I have been out of touch.  Hurricane Sandy paid us a visit and we lost power.  Thankfully, myself and my family are OK.  My 10 and 11 year olds were introduced to an antique piece of technology called a battery-powered radio (no joke, they could not remember ever having used one!).
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 1, 2012)

Cid stares at the "trophy wall" for a moment. He snorts and turns back to Balthasar saying, "Alright, let's see... You take a look along that wall," he indicates Balthasar should inspect the south wall, "Kara give me hand looking over this interesting bit of decor," indicating the skulls "Quentin, Dorian, please make sure nothin' sneaks up through the door." He says almost as an afterthought "Should'a taken me up on that bet, Bal."[sblock=ooc]Not trying to push orders on anyone, just something Cid would say in the situation.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Take 20 on the search. 20 +5 (PER) +2 (Aid) = 27[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 1, 2012)

Kara obligingly sets to looking at the skulls.  She seems unperturbed by their presence, as if she had grown up in a strange laboratory surrounded by preserved exotic specimens.

[sblock=ooc]
Already made my roll, this is just flavor text. [/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 1, 2012)

Balthasar follows instructions as well.  (For all the good it does.)  With a confused look at Cid, "to what bet, do refer friend?"


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2012)

The searching goes slow but bears great fruit as Cid and Kara pull out a large sea chest from under the goblin's bed. Made of hard oak and bound in brass the old chest weighs a great deal and the sound of coins clinking together can be heard inside.

While Balthasar searches the desk he notices a magical rune on a piece of parchment that was crumbled up and thrown on the floor. The discarded scroll was probably of no use to the goblin chief.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 2, 2012)

Kara eyes the chest suspiciously.  "It could be trapped," she points out to Cid.  "Can you take a look?"


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 2, 2012)

"Good point, let me see," Cid says to Kara as he looks at the chest. He leans  down slowly putting some of his weight on the top of the chest, then running his fingers meticulously over first the hinges, then fastener, occasionally knocking on the wood and placing his ear to the top. While checking over the chest he says somewhat in Balthasar's direction "You know the bet I made earlier..." He stops for a moment then continues, "when the big goblin showed up... offered good odds too..."[sblock=ooc]I hate when i get two rolls. Especially when they're this low.[/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* Shortbow

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2012)

OOC: Well it doesn't appear trapped, but it is locked.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 6, 2012)

Kara waits patiently, watching her companion expectantly.  The fact that she has pulled her healing potion into her hand suggests a certain lack of confidence in Cid's abilities, however.









*OOC:*


No action, just flavor.  The chest is Cid's problem.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking closely at the scroll, Balthasar attempts to decipher it.

OOC: 2 ranks + 3 class skill + 4 intelligence + 2 elf.  So that get's up to fifth level.


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 6, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"I trust your abilities Cid, but I also pray for your success." Dorian declares and invokes the magic of prayer.

[sblock=OOC]

using guidance on Cod multiple times (after each check).

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 49/50
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4

Enlarge: 5/5
Predator's Grace: 4/5

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 7, 2012)

"I appreciate the vote of confidence," Cid says letting out a sigh, "No traps so far, let's get this open."[sblock=ooc]Taking 20 on the unlock, but rolling for it as well to keep things going in case it's not applicable.[/sblock][sblock=Actions]Unlocking, and opening chest.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 8, 2012)

Cid works on the lock and after a few minutes he gets it to snap open. Carefully lifting the lid he suddenly jumps back as a rusty blade sprigs out towards his fingers. Not quick enough to evade the blade it cuts deep into the back of his hand.

OOC: DMG = 7 pts. and a FORT save please


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 8, 2012)

"CAYDEN'S BEARD!" he shouts in response to the pain. Holding his wounded hand in the other he kicks the chest.[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock] [sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

Kicking the chest causes a bit of it's contents to spill out across the floor. Dozens of copper and silver coins fall, and hundreds of more can be seen filling the chest to the top.

[sblock=OOC]
Putting the total treasure down, even though I'm sure you don't stand around trying to count it. Just need the link for the loot post on page one.
*
Chieftain's chest:*
- 7,132cp
- 2,345sp
- 229gp
- small sack with
-- 23 flawed gems (1gp each)
-- 2 garnets (20gp each)
-- gold holy symbol of Desna (100gp)
-- jade necklace (60gp)
-- masterwork manacles and key[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 12, 2012)

"That looks painful," Kara comments.  "Master Dorian, could you help Cid while the rest of us gather this up?  We should be on our way, there are surely more dangers in these caverns."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 12, 2012)

Balthasar moves to help with the treasure.

OOC: HM the scroll? I made dc 25, as seen on the last page.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 12, 2012)

OOC: Opps, forgot to add that - Scroll is burning hands LvL 3


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 14, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"I have just the right 'medicine' for you." Dorian says, drawing his wand and activating it.

[sblock=OOC]


---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 48/50
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4

Enlarge: 5/5
Predator's Grace: 4/5

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 15, 2012)

OOC: Glad you did that WD I don't wish to use up items DMNPCing characters. 

Healed and with the treasure chest once more locked up tight the group finds itself once more with a direction to choose.

OOC: Back the way you came or to the tunnel north and see where it leads?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 16, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

"I suggest we follow the tunnel to the north. We will never explore these caves by going back and forth." Dorian announces.

[sblock=OOC]


---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 48/50
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4

Enlarge: 5/5
Predator's Grace: 4/5

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 16, 2012)

"I agree," replies Kara.  "Let's push on."


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 17, 2012)

Moving to the front, Balthasar goes in the indicated direction.


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 18, 2012)

"My thanks again, Dorian. Onward it is then," Cid says taking up position near Balthasar.[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 18, 2012)

Kara falls into her accustomed place, crossbow at the ready.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2012)

Quentin brings up the rear as Dorian lights up his morningstar once more. Weapons ready the group follows the northern passage to another "T" section. The light from Dorian's spell shows a dead end towards the west and second passage heading off to northwest.

As Balthasar and Cid lead the way and pause at the jucture to listen, the floor below them suddenly gives way.

"Pit trap!" some screams as the two men work to catch themselves.

OOC: Pit trap DC 20 Reflex save for Cid and Balthasar please.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 23, 2012)

Balthasar scrambles as the floor gives way. But not even his elven reflexes save him from what waits below.


----------



## Rhydius (Nov 24, 2012)

"Oh, Shi-" is all that escapes Cid's mouth before the floor gives way.[sblock=ooc]Floats in air for a second, holds out sign that reads "Gulp!", then falls Wyle E. Coyote style into the pit. [/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 18/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 25, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian moves quickly to the edge of the pit, winking Quentin up to bring the glowing morningstar. He hopes that the light will reveal the allies in some holding pit and not impaled on spikes...

[sblock=OOC]


---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 48/50
Channel Positive Energy: 3/4

Enlarge: 5/5
Predator's Grace: 4/5

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 26, 2012)

Concerned for her companions, Kara gestures, sending a quartet of glowing lights drifting into the pit to reveal their location.

[sblock=ooc]Casting Dancing Lights to get a clearer look at the pit interior.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 28, 2012)

As the dust clears and Kara lights up the twenty foot pit everyone above can see that Cid and Balthasar are still alive, though the magus has twisted his ankle.

Kara finds the small path near the corner that is narrow enough for a small character to walk across.

OOC: Cid dmg = 7, Balthasar dmg = 11 Post getting out, climb check DC 10 (climbing Rope DC 0) and any healing that goes on.


----------



## rangerjohn (Nov 29, 2012)

Balthasar breaks out his climbing gear and makes his way up as best he can.  Which is apparently pretty well, despite the ankle.  He keeps his rope lowered and says, "here you go Cid, no need to have us both limping about."


----------



## Rhydius (Dec 1, 2012)

"My thanks," he says following behind Balthasar.[sblock=ooc][/sblock][sblock=Actions][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*Cididien 'Cid' Starion*
*Initiative:* +4
*Current Effects:* None
*AC:* 17 (13 Flat-footed, 14 Touch) 
*HP:* 11/18
*Move:* 30'
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16
*Fort:* +1 *Reflex:* +7 *Will:* +0 
*Weapon in Hand:* None

*Weapons:*
*Dagger:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d4+1 
*Rapier(MW):* Attack: +06 Damage: 1d6+1
*Shortbow:* Attack: +05 Damage: 1d6
Normal Arrows (19)
[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Dec 9, 2012)

*Dorian Greenleaf*

Dorian waits until his allies gathered again. He touches his holy symbol and speaks: "Let the power of Obad-Hai refresh your bodies!" With Balthasar still limping, Dorian also uses his trusted healing wand again to bring his full vitality back.

[sblock=OOC]
Channel energy (1d6+3=6)
Healing Wand on Balthasar (1d8+1=9)

---

HP: 13/13

Ini: +2 - AC: 20
CMB:+3  - CMD: 15
Fort: +3 - Reflex: +2 - Will: +4

CLW Wand Charges: 47/50
Channel Positive Energy: 2/4

Enlarge: 5/5
Predator's Grace: 4/5

*Cleric Spells Prepared:* DC = 10 + spell level + 2 [WIS]
Cantrips: 
0 (3): Detect Magic, Guidance, Light
1 (2+1): Bless, Shield of Faith - Enlarge Person[/sblock]


----------



## rangerjohn (Dec 9, 2012)

"My thanks, my friend.  That was a truly nasty fall." Balthasar commends the priest.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 10, 2012)

With the "pit"falls of the trap avoided by the group they turn their attention back to the corridor ahead. Cid taking point and watching the floor as much as the way ahead peers around the corner.

A short hallway leads to an old wooden door that is slightly open. Flickering light (as from a fire or candles) shows through the opening, and chanting can be heard coming form within. 

OOC: Element of surprise is gone due to noise. Think you best get in there before whoever is done powering up.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 11, 2012)

"Come on," whispers Kara, cocking her crossbow.  "We need to push on before they finish what they are doing."


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 19, 2012)

OOC: Do to holidays and such putting this on hold till next TUE - (if you all have time please post up any action you may wish to take, cast bless, guidance, stealth roll if going to the door, etc.) update will be the 1st and Happy Holidays to all


----------

